# Poor Responder : Part 61



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

me first x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just keeping the thread
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple x
you ok?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bloody hell, that was quick!  Wot no warning Rachel?!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Please remember that Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . Please can I ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering any drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval.

Thank you.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

that wasn't quite what I meant, but you've made me larf out loud!
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not bad hun feeling a bit brighter today! off out to do some shopping in MK, need to get some new skirts for work as since doing these 2 treatments I can no longer do up my suit skirts!!!     so off to Zara hoping they've got the skirts in bigger size to go with my suits!

How are you doing hunny?

Excited about tomorrow?

Will be keeping everything crossed for you!!

Was so nice to see you went with black & white theme for your wedding last year too! Great minds hey.....

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

God rachel that was quick humour!!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry Nix! Was on a mission. Trying to do a million things at once today!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purp- Yep- I am stressed at work today but really excited about tomorrow  
Glad you are brighter today, go an treat yourself hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just hanging on to the thread

Kissses Ax


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Or should I say hanging on BY a thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

They were meant to be kisses sorry hun!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just realised.... Laura came home yesterday didn't she??
I sent her card from MoonPig to be delivered today to the hospital 
Buggar  

Hope they will send it on to her
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix/Purple - just waiting for next AF since they say to remove it during a period!  she's not due for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

on to part 61! Wow.

Nix - will pm you. re mil

LJ- my mum had some gyny issues after taking out her IUD, which we think was maybe linked.  Take it out, I know you are playing a sensitive game with lovely DP, but he's said he's ok. Maybe for the first 2 months you could show how disciplined you are being with the natural fertility method... you know tell him not tonight darling    Oh, I see it's on it's way out!! Bye bye oh coily one.

Ally -       Hang in there. Absolutely up for research sessions.  

Hello to everyone else.  Right, must be disciplined and do some work today!! 
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jen - Good! The more I think about it, the more I have to ask myself if all of this crap couldn't have been avoided if I'd just ignored the docs and taken it out earlier!



sam22 said:


> Oh, I see it's on it's way out!! Bye bye oh coily one.


   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You talkative lot!

I can't remember a syllable of what's been said, now.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mir - x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

what a l.oad of chatterboxes - just logged on and there like 6 pages and a thread! was trying to make lunch and read at same time - not clever, burned my chicken and have had to start again.

DH got me sorting out a holiday so no time to stop and chat - big hello to everyone.

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

happy holidays natasha!!  really hope you are going somewhere sunny!!

Luteal Phase Defect:  Please ignore all those who don't suffer from this.

Sorry   I can't remember who, but someone posted here asking about luteal phase defect earlier this week.  I also think I have this (20 day cycles), and this is the best article I have found.  I've upped my dosage of Vitamin B6 to 100mg per day after reading this, and I dont' do caffiene as it can inhibit the absorption of the B vitamins.
Hope this helps xxx


The three main causes of luteal phase defect include poor follicle
production, premature demise of the corpus luteum, and failure of the
uterine lining to respond to normal levels of progesterone. These problems
occur at different times during the cycle but can also be found in
conjunction with each other.

Poor follicle production occurs in the first half of the cycle. In this
case, the woman may not produce a normal level of FSH, or her ovaries do not
respond strongly to the FSH, leading to inadequate follicle development.
Because the follicle ultimately becomes the corpus luteum, poor follicle
formation leads to poor corpus luteum quality. In turn, a poor corpus luteum
will produce inadequate progesterone, causing the uterine lining to be
inadequately prepared for the implantation of a fertilized embryo.
Ultimately progesterone levels may drop early and menses will arrive sooner
than expected resulting in luteal phase defect.


Premature failure of the corpus luteum can occur even when the initial
quality of the follicle/corpus luteum is adequate. In some women the corpus
luteum sometimes does not persist as long as it should. Here, initial
progesterone levels at five to seven days past ovulation may be low; even if
they are adequate, the levels drop precipitously soon thereafter, again
leading to early onset of menses and hence a luteal phase defect.

Failure of the uterine lining to respond can occur even in the presence of
adequate follicle development and a corpus luteum that persists for the
appropriate length of time. In this condition, the uterine lining does not
respond to normal levels of progesterone. Therefore, if an embryo arrives
and tries to implant in the uterus, the uterine lining will not be
adequately prepared, and the implantation will most likely fail.


Correction of Luteal Phase Defect
Fertility charting is an easy way of detecting whether you have luteal phase
defect. If you do, don’t worry because luteal phase defect can be easily
corrected. Immediately seek the advice of your physician first before
starting any treatments to correct it. In most case, luteal phase defect can
be corrected through over-the-counter remedies and/or with prescription
drugs.

1. Over the counter remedies for luteal phase defect:
The two main over the counter remedies for luteal phase defect are vitamin
B6 and progesterone cream. Vitamin B6 is perfectly safe and can be taken
daily in dosages from 50 mg to 200 mg. Taking vitamin B6 every day during
the entire month will help to lengthen the luteal phase.

A progesterone cream is usually targeted for menopausal women; however this
cream is also useful in lengthening the luteal phase. A cream with natural
progesterone works best. Use about 1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon of progesterone
cream spread on the inner arm, inner thigh, neck, and chest - alternating
places - twice a day from ovulation to menstruation or until the 10th week
of pregnancy.

2. Prescription drugs for luteal phase defect:
The most common prescription drugs for luteal phase defect patients are
Clomid or progesterone suppositories. Clomid is taken orally as prescribed
by the doctor. The suppositories are taken through the vagina after
ovulation has occurred and until either day 14 post ovulation or at some
point weeks later during a pregnancy, if pregnancy occurred.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Where you off to Natasha?
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi 

Sam hon, thanks for posting that info!  Can you recommend a prog cream?  I've been using pro-gest but not too sure whether there's a better one out there...

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - good question it was mauritius, now maybe south africa, although DH murmered something about the Arctic last night!! 

Sam - just in case you are not aware - regular intake of in excess of 50mg of B6 can cause tingling and numbness in the arms


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Wilsons - sorry guys  

Sam - great news that you have a plan what you are doing. Date night sounds a great idea  

Mir - loved the egg description, that's stuck with me now  

Natasha - can i come too  

Tracey - AF plays havoc on the scales and i haven;t even got to the cyclogest yet, feeling really p***ed off with myself this cycle, the crappier i feel the more i'm eating 

Swinny - welcome back  

Sonin -   feeling for you, would hate to lose my furr baby, lost my previous pussy 6 years ago, stil miss her  

Anne - my Twiglet is 5 too (as of yesterday), he's a little bugger too, i wonder how many of his 9 lives he has left   Are you getting excited for tomorrow 

Jobo -   you're in the right place hun, we've been through it too   Sounds like you could do with a short protocol too, purple and i wanted one this time but our clinic won't do them  

Nix - hows the hair, pic on ******** yet  

LJ - glad you're getting it out hun   how's Kate  

Any news from Laura yet  

Why oh why did i wish for hot flushes yesterday when i was cold, spent the whole night pulling the covers up and then pushing them off, my head also looks like a tomato with the headaches and being heated - definitely getting fried fishface again  

Roll on the 18th, let the needles take control  

I haven't been taking any supplements as the clinic only requested i take the folic acid   Will look into getting DHEA if i need to cycle again though. Worried slightly though as most vitamins/supplements go straight through me, can;t even take Evening Primrose oil   Is there anything i could be taking instead of necking brazil nuts, sick to the stomach of them this t/x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

I'm back.  Feeling ok if not a bit stressed about the cot situation but fingers crossed I won't need them if these babies stay in few more weeks.  Not very reassuring though.

I haven't read back as would make me dizzy! So who wants to update me with whats going on.

Oh just to add a poo story as you know I like too, made Tim  get up at 4am and take me to the hospital as had terrible pains and contractions and then guess what... did a poo and it all stopped!   How embarrasing!    Luckily we hadn't actually left the house, just had coats on heading out the door!

XX


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Crumbs you move so fast, but I'm still going to ATTEMPT to do some personals!!!!   

Sam - Luteal Phase Defect = that was me, and "DON'T DO THIS AT HOME KIDS" I'm also taking B6 - 200mg (which is WAY more than recommended in UK), and B12 (1000) also upped my folic acid. I tried the prog cream (natural stuff) and didn't do much. It has worked for me in the past to lengthen it a bit. 

Natasha - I think I better look out for any tingling and numbness.

Little Jen - Good luck with taking it out! Go for it!

Wilsons - so sorry.  

sonin - so sorry for your furbaby,  

Fishface - I think brazil nuts are taken for the selenium content, if you don't want to take selenium supplements, maybe you could google what else has selenium (I think pineapple has, but there some talk of that having bad effect on the uterus).

Nix - how are you baring up, I think we both had our bad news around the same time - I'm still up and down - a bit down yesterday, but better today. What's your next step?

Anne - Good luck tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else,  

Right girls, going to go to the gym      First time since the nice man gave me an induction plan months ago!   

Cat
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oooh Tash! You lucky buggers!  If you're going to SA or Mauritius, I'd recommend the people we used although it was.. blimey! 7 years ago now!  I'll never forget cos it was September 2001 and we had the most surreal experience re: Sept 11th... anyway, the company was called Rainbow Tours and they do tailor made holidays and the service is top notch!  Or at least it was back then! 

Rah! I really didn't realise it was so long ago!

xxx

Opps just about to post and look who turns up....

Yaaay it's fried fishface!  Hey chica, no it's not on there yet, are you nuts?!  I'm plaiting with extensions, it's gonna take bloody hours!

Re multivits, why not take Pregnacare?  It's got everything you need in it, although not in the monstrous proportions that my mate Zita recommends and it's about a 10th of the price of her vits too!

xxx

Aaargh and now Laura, I really must learn to type quicker!  Hi hon, glad to have you back!   Bit concerned about your story tho, did you actually make it to the loo or did you actually poo at the door?   

xxx

OK now you're taking the mick!  Hello Cat! Next step nervous breakdown for me I think!

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i really am supposed to be sorting out a holiday, just cant stay away!

fishface - re vit absorbtion - have you tried capsules rather than tablets - what i advise peeps to do is to get capsules and open them and empty into a smoothie or juice or whatever and take them that way as they are then lot more easily absorbed


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Fish - do you take your v&m with food?  

Nix - Sry I'm not doing progesterone cream, I'm just upping my dose of vit b and avoiding caffiene.  I'm also doing dhea (supposed to be a pre-cursor to making of the other sex hormones) and doing chinese herbs.  The chinese doc's idea is that rather than giving you some progesterone getting your body to make it properly itself... ho hum lets see if this actually works or not.

Natasha - thx I did see that re tingling arms on the bottle, but I've decided to ignore it as I used to abuse caffiene so I'm wondering if I'm deficient?  I'll let you know if I suffer any tingling at all.  I'd go directly to the sun - we have had a non summer followed by what I think looks to be an early winter...  I'm so longing for a sun holiday...  

Cat - can you go to the gym for me too?

Sxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks Nix - just looked up Rainbow Tours - see it is helpful me being on here!

Sam - exactly!, the Arctic, I ask you, how does that fulfill my non-demanding criteria of luxury hotel with beach, pool and spa?!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just keeping thread as need to get some food....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- WOW you're back hunni  
We've missed you and have been worried but all seems to be under control for you sweetie.

My update- Got lowish ANH result last week so Priory Birmingham decided I was too "near menopause/old/near eggless" to be treated by them!!!! Sooooo, with the help of these gorgeous ladies and lovely DH, called Lister on Monday and have a cancellation appt TOMORROW - they sounded hopeful too hun. YAY   So ecxited but scared too 
LOVE the poo story.
Take care of all 4 of you sweetie
xxxxx

Nat- Book that hol then make us jealous! x

Fish- Yep really excited hun. Twiglet, ahh bless, what a lovely name x
Still feeling s**tty today then hun?


Siheilwli-   and thanks chick x

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Laura - great to see you back.

My update - gettng IUD out next period.  

Nix/Sam - I should be honest and say that the tummy cramps are not bad and tend to go when I have a poo so could well be digestive (I do eat a LOT of fruit cos I love it!). In all honesty, I know I am just playing them up a bit to get DP to agree to coil removal.   I don't want you to be all concerned for no real reason, though it is very sweet  .  Tiredness etc. is there though and could be due to high copper. 

Kate's update - been is hospital with pre-eclampsia but now home. Tests and scans happening every other day though!!  She'll be 33 weeks on Monday so nobody (with the notable exception of my mother) is panicking!!  The'll arrive when they do so!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Oh exciting... good luck tom.

LJ -Wow Kate must be chuffed to get to 32 weeks thats great.  Oh Coil removal... do you get knockedout for that?  Make the most of boozing now! Time to change your signiture I think... your hardly single are you!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Laura - great to have you back, you have been the topic of many conversations over the past couple of weeks   How are things with you, now you are poo-less of course   When are we getting a new pic  

My update, now been d/r since 25th october, completely different than last cycle, feeling ****, headaches, so tired and very hormonal, even welled up at the sight of your name   Baseline appt not until the 18th   Became fried fishface again last night  

Nix - i was looking at pregnacare last night, is it not too late to start taking something new   Just don;t want to spend the next month on the lavvy   Would i have to drop the folic acid   You mean those lovely long locks aren't yours   u

Natasha - sounds a great tip - i wish the clinic were more open to talking about supplements, because they asked what i was taking and i said 'folic acid', the answer i got was good   Not, you should be taking this, and this and this ....

Cat - work it for me too


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Blimey girls, my head is swimming from all these posts since last night.

Welcome to the new PRers, you've come to the right place, the friendlist and definitely the most supportive thread on FF  

Sorry but feeling a bit icky for personals but welcome back Laura - at least you didn't go for a poo and give birth...   and special luck for Anne tomorrow

I'm at home with the murder mysteries again, left work early yesterday and slept from 11pm last night until 1.30pm this afternoon! I think the early starts, finishing off all the loose ends at work and the steroids have done me in! Or I'm a lazy cow  

Getting a bit nervous about the next and possibly last scan tomorrow now, we went into this thinking we just had to give it one more try but now we have made some progress and are getting closer to the EC we thought we might not get to, it feels more scary. It gets harder to just take it as it comes the further we get  

I'm definitely not complaining in the slightest though and I am really grateful we have made some progress, in some ways I feel a bit guilty that I'm still worrying, especially when others are having a tougher time  

Big love and , Poirot is back on and I need a repeat of his follicle stimulating properties from Sunday  

Heather xx

Sorry this is so me, me


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

wonder if Poirot could come in a supplement form...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

i ended up with a dose of 'Little Women' last night   not the best tonic


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather hun- I am wishing you special luck for you scan tomorrow. Sorry you're feelign crap but we are all here for you

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.... and I ended up as a Desperate Housewife!!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You know you get that message 'a warning a new reply has been posted. you may wish to review your post'  Well, this time it came up saying 10 new replies had been posted.  I can't believe how much you  

Sonia.  I am sorry to hear about your little cat.  

All those people who try and make you feel better by giving the plus sides of being childless are trying to help but just don't realise that you know all that but would still swap a round the world cruise for a child and no holidays ever again.

Laura.  Great to have you back.  Can I add a fart story!  When I was overdue with Max we went for a curry to try and make things happen.  On the way home i started these dreadful pains.  I was driving home panting and everything.  Got home ready to grab hospital bag then did the most massive fart ever heard and felt 100% better - a week later there will still no sign of Max!

Laura.  How was it being in hospital (sorry if you have already answered that question and I missed it in the hundreds of posts over the last few days!)

Natasha.  I am very jealous of your hols.  I went to Barbados in April to get over my last disappointment and it was just what I needed.  Getting over disappointments gets almost expensive as the tx - what with holidays and treats I have spent a fortune!

Anne.  Not long until tomorrow.  Do you have lots of time to kill in London? If so, I could meet you for a coffee near the Lister.


No real news from me except I am still bleeding - will it ever end.  I will give it until Monday then go to the Dr if it is still going.  I have a follow up on 19th November at the Lister but don't know why I am going as decided no more tx.  DH back on mega vits and me DHEA so you can never say never but I don't think it will happen and if it does would probably end up in another MC.

A friend of a friend who had loads of MC got pg and was so convinced she would have another MC bought a car not suitable for another child then ended up going to term and had to sell the car.


Cat.  Well done on going to the gym.  We have just bought wii fit but I have only made it on there twice.  DH goes on more often - since his first time it told him he had a wii fit age of 57!!!!

The Wilsons.  Sorry to read your news.  Another protocol and higher stimms might sort things out next time. I know it is really hard to pick yourselves back up but take some time out if you need to.

Steph.  How is the ickiness feeling?

Nix.  Are you still plaiting.  A friend of mine has hers done and it sometimes takes all day.  I remember her having it done on a beach holiday once and we didn't think we would ever see her again she was gone such a long time.  Hope to see a pic tonight or tomorrow.

Another 3 posts since I started typing!

Fish.  Your downregging seems to be going on forever, sorry you feel so crap.

Heather.  Glad you are doing better than expected.  Won't be long until EC now.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.
And another two posts.  That is 15 posts since I started reading!  another one, make that 16.  Doesn't anyone do any work !!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey   hope you manage to sort out bleeding, my consultant has given me a course of noristherone to take.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey- Sorry you're still bleeding hun.  
Well, yes one more sleep for me!!! Appointment is at 3.45pm and I won't leave till 12.30 so get to Marleybone for 2.30pm.
So  will have about an hour dependign on trains etc.
Happy to meet for a coffee but don't want to put you out hun?

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Tracey - i haven't managed any work since logging on at lunch - sod it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- What do you do jobwise?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - marketing communications, i'm supposed to be designing some flyers at the moment, bit difficult with a d/r brain   What about you


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i cant remember who was worrying over dhea earlier - just to let you know i had a capsule of my biovea dhea tested and it is exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I work with my brother and sister in law in IT- selling to Schools, government clients and companies of all sizes.
I can understand- bet your head is scrabmled


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Natasha - that's fantastic! where did you get it tested? I had no idea you could even do this. I'd love to have some of my other suppliments tested as I'd like to know if they are really what they say they are.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i just had a mate do it as a favour - he works at a pharmaceutical company - hes a bodybuilder and takes dhea himself so he was quite interested himself to see if it was ok


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am waiting on my Biovea DHEA to arrive so it sounds like it will be ok when it arrives then


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne. I don't know how many tx you are prepared to have to make it work, but if only one you might want to think about letting DHEA do its job before starting.  I wish I had waited now and I might have ended up with a better quality egg. I was very impatient though.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its def dhea - whether or not ift does anything of course is entirely different


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie to say -

*Laura* - so good to see you back sweetie  - we missed you! So worrying about no NICU beds available all together locally though  - how about a bit further afield ie The Rosie Maternity Hospital at Addenbrooke's in Cambridge (think this is where one of your friends on the Triplet thread was taken in for monitoring recently and she said they had a couple of other girls in with trips) - sounds like a long way away but is actually really quick when you get onto the M25/M11 (I used to do it in under an hour door to door during the day from here, when Paul was in Addenbrooke's - probably takes longer to drive to the Homerton and find parking!) - I think they have a big NICU unit there?

Also - did you say Tim took a new bump pic the other day - can we see?

 to everyone else 

Steph xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

which reminds me - must go take todays dose of royal jelly...it bloody disgusting too


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just been looking at DHEA on Biovea now!

Tracey - i was just thinking the same, not worth starting now, but a definite if we need to continue  

Anne - spooky, our company is a networking hardware company, so we work in those sectors too, have you heard of Allied Telesis/Telesyn?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I am inpatient too- and no idea how many treatemnts I will have - depends on success/how far we get/how much money we have too I guess
I feel that ever day that passes the fewer my eggs are - does that dound mad? 
PS, What do you think about coffee tomorrow? Might be a bit of a hassle coming into London for you for only maybe half /hour? Dunno hun?


Hi Fish- yes, heard of both of them. Whos your company?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - both the same company, that's who i work for


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am a thicko!!!!
Sorry, thought you were randomly giving me names of people in our sector.

I work for a reseller called Xenith Ltd, we buy from Micro P- know them?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne, I work in London so shouldn't be a problem.  However, your apt is late ish afternoon and I have to get back unusually early tomorrow as I have to pick up Max instead of DH who usually picks up.  So, lets do coffee next time you are at the Lister.

I would start taking DHEA straight away.  I was just saying you might want to delay tx for 4 months to give it time to work.  If you go for tx straight away you can still take DHEA just incase the worst comes to the worst and you need another round of tx, then you would have been taking it for longer. If you wait to take it until after one round of tx you would have to wait another 4 months for it to work.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thansk what I was thinking about dhea Tracey, yes.
Would love to meet for coffee next time hun 
I am seriously thinking about having some scans at The Priory though to cut down on travelling - Lister suggested it to save on stress/travel. Priory will do this too so something to think about I guess.
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - i do indeed, it's crazy how small this world is   Have you seen our product catalogue recently, that's one of my baby's


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooh not seen it yet, send me a copy?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Flippin 'eck... one workout.. and there's PAGES to get through!!!  Do you think they could invent exercise machine with internet access to FF for me? Maybe I'd make it more often to the gym... I had forgotten how to use lots of the machines!  
Cat
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - pm me your work details, god we're sad aren't we   Anything that comes from Allied in promo or collateral form is me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

done x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Cat, well done for going to the gym.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls,

I am leaving work now but will chat later .
Got the most awful ovulation pains, bloody killing me.
Had the lovely line appear on my pee stick yesterday so had a bit of    last night - may as well keep at it as often as I can- you never know what miracle may happen  

Huge love
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Beach
x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

and another good luck from me too, Anne, though hopefully last night was the one  

Heather x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just been to the gym too... well walked to the loo.. surely that counts?? 

Interesting getting your dhea tested... i just take anything me!! glad its all as it should be.

Tracey - think your bowels are so squashed in preg they can really effect you.   As for hosp, was fine. staff were lovely apart from dr's all giving me the 3 embryo speech.  got bit fed up of that.  Had last fewdays in side room with own shower etc which was good. bit noisy some nights but not realy too bad.

Steph - yeah Addenbrookes would be good... think it has good rep and inbetween here and notts too so tims mum could visit bubbs and not stay with us!! You still sicky? 

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Laura - I almost had a stroke when I read you had gone to the gym.   Because I'm relatively new can I ask where you had t\x that transferred 3 embies?  Sod what those doctors think.  Anything that increases our chances should be our choice, and I'd say most women who are in the position where they have to go for fertility treatment would be delighted to have triplets..... otherwise they would "ask" to have less embies transferred!! Ok, I'm winding myself up now, stupid doctors.

Tracey Sorry you are still bleeding   Re waiting for the dhea before t\x, I think there will always be those dreaded what if's. Mine are, what if I try naturally, will I regret not doing ivf? What if I do IVF, will I regret putting drugs in my old body and wrecking my ovaries? I will have been on dhea for about 6 weeks when I start my t\x (which of course i'm hoping i don't need as I get pregnant this month  ) What if I'd started ttc as soon as we got married, rather than waiting 2 years.

Heather – best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Anne – hope your appointment goes really well, but I'm hoping you never ever need them as your pregnant tomorrow  

Natasha I love that you had your dhea tested - your always up to something interesting, and you have such handy friends!  

Ally - hope your ok.     

love to everyone else
Sxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura so glad your back!!

What's your local NICU, I travel and train at most of them so could give you some local knowledge etc etc, one of my best friends works at Rosie, and of course my hubby's at St toms, which is one of the best?!?!

Giggled at your poo story!!!

Anne if I don't get on later good lck for tomorrow

Tracey  

Gosh you ladies can chat!!!

Sx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Laura - welcome back - glad to hear all is well!!!!! I like the poo story- when you gotta go....!!!!

Will catch up with everyone else later as cooking dinner!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi chicks,

Just a quickie to say thanks for all our kind good luck wishes and babydust  

Just gonna have some tea then fill in my 20 page Lister medical forms and write a list of questions for tomorrow!

Will pop back every so often to keep up with you all x

Ally- you ok hunni?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam - I went to Jinemed in Turkey,  quite afew of us have been there, they very good and very flexible which is what us PRs need.

Purple - My local is Queens in Romford, others are I think Homerton (Hackney) and UCH.  To be honest I don't care if they send me to Scotland so long as we are all together.  Any info gratefully recieved.   Can your hubby get me in Tommys?? I'll slip him a £10

Bugs - how matty leave? I start mine Monday but been off 10 weeks sick already!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back Laura!!  My update:  I´m in Sweden for TX and on day 5 of stimms. First scan tomorrow. Bricking it.

Good luck for tomorrow Anne. 

Bugle- Hi hun. 

Ally_ 

Hi to the rest of the gang. Miranda, Natasha, Fish, Purple ,Nix,Beach, Sam,Droogie, Steph, Cat, Tracey and anyone I may have missed. 

Had a nightmare mixing my Menopur today. Spilled half the contents on the kitchen table but managed to suck it all up with a syringe. Anyone have a trick on how to get everything into the syringe without getting leftover bubbles and liquid left in the vial?

I hope the Cetrotide will be easier to mix. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening girls

Laura - welcome home honey - you have been missed! Is it your birthday tomorrow, if so then a very happy birthday!!! I did have a card for you but through all of the stress it is still in my handbag - so sorry - pm me your home address and I will send it on!! 

Ophelia - Good luck for tomorrow honey - I am so excited for you honey     
Menopur - I tend to make sure that the angle of the needle is so that the more 'open' side faces the bubble/ liquid - OMG that doesnt make sense does it!!! So sorry - difficult to describe.

Anne so much good luck for you tomorrow - it is a wonderful clinic and they will really look after you! 

Heath - sorry you are feeling a bit poo - come on Poirot - we needs ya!! 

Fishy -  when do you start them stims then?

Purple -     

Sam - I PMed you.

Beach - hope you have a lovely dinner - what is it!!

Tracey - so sorry that the bleeding is continuing - so frustrating for you  

I am just back from Acu - more to relax me than do anything at this stage. I am pretty resigned to a cancellation tomorrow, as Yau said we are just carrying on to try and learn more about my pattern. I have the second half of a root canal treatment at the dentist at 9.30am   then onto the Lister for scan at 11.45am. It all comes at once doesnt it!!

The one thing I am looking forward to is getting home to my mum and dads in Somerset tomorrow night (even though my mum has just informed me that they have run out of gas - so no heating!!) - Ben is staying in London - I think he could do with a break!! 

My elder sis (37) has just got her dates for IVF starting on 3rd December in Bath. She has an FSH of 11 and is going to get pregnant I am sure, which is what I want, but its going to make things harder, its so horrible me saying that I know   Its just we are so close and oh I dont know its just hard...

Love to all x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Queens is probably one of the only one's I don't go to Doh!!!!

Is is a level 3? 

Regarding Dh getting you in to St Toms unfortunately as you are finding out the bed state changes on a daily basis, they could have 3 spaces today then have only one or none tomorrow, but London has a fair few NICU's and they all work together when needed, they will do there very best to keep you together hunny! that way it's best for you but also best for the Babe's too! What I can say is that if you end up at St Tom's he'll definately take good care of you and the trips!!

But all the london ones are lovely, UCH, Lewisham, Georges, Tom's, Kings, StMary's, I know them all well, the smaller ones not so much!

But anyway, you hang on to them for a little while longer then hopefully you won't need NICU, maybe just a week or two in SCBU! SCBU beds are more readily available!

Good to have you back hunny!

Hello to everyone else

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Ally.  Are you mad having root canal and scan on the same day.  I do hope you aren't cancelled.  
Have a lovely time in Somerset.  I can imagine how you would feel if your sis does get pg - you want to feel happy but it would be very hard and you aren't mother theresa so you would be entitled to feel bitter.

Ally your description of mixing menopur did make sense.  Ophelia, I had the same problems, I used to keep sucking it up then letting it out because I didn't have it all then trying again.  I too spilt it and sucked it off the worktop!  My cetrotie was ready mixed.
Did they give you those fab plastic things you put over the water vials to snap them off without getting glass everywhere, I didn't have them at Guys but the Lister gave me some and it made life much easier.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mrs O - I found if you don't shake it to mix it, but just turn the vial slowly, you get fewer bubbles. You still get some, though.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is OK...

Laura - Really lovely to have you back and so glad you are doing well hun.

Anne - Good luck for tomorrow honey    

Just so you all know I've got my blood test results back from the GP today and my day 3 FSH went down to 3!!! I've been using DHEA for a month now and what a difference it makes!! My tx is not until December so hope it will continue being low till then 

Lots of love to everyone..

Pixie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - that's a change Pix!

Whoo!

xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thankyou so much for your kind messages about Minnie our furbaby  

Pixie - I too am on DHEA, my FSH Levels last year was 11 and I have been on DHEA for four months now and my FSH Levels is now 6.

Sonia xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- Honey, I am so pleased for your FSH, that's amazing. Maybe DHEA is the answer- wish mine would bloody hurry up and arrive.
 it wlil stay low for you hun.   

Ally- I can't wish you enough luck for tomorrow hun I will be thinking  of you and   for you. Won't get to speak tomorrow as I am leaving work about 11.30 to get on my journey.
Have a lovely weekend with your mum and dad and keep smiling   

Laura- I am a proper dickhead!! I thought you would stlll be in hospital today/tomorrow so I got your card sent for delivery today to the hospital ( I got it from Moonpig.com) I am really sorry if they don't send it on to you.
Sorry hun x

Ophelia- Thanks, I wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow too   

I hope that tomorrow is a good day for all of us, we bloody deserve it!!!!

  to Sam, Steph, Lainey, Lucy, Purple, Miranda, LJ, Anna, Fish,Cat, Tracey,Bugle, Heather, The Wilsons & Beach
Really hope I've remembered everyone xxx

Lots and lots of love
  

Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sonia,
How are you today hun?
xxx

Anne


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Evening all, and how fast this thread moves 
Laura welcome back, enjoyed the poo story! hope everything continues to go well and the little one's stay put.
Ally, sorry about the impending cancellation, hope that you do find some information to help plan for your next treatment 
Anne, good luck tomorrow.
Mrs O I left a message for you on the during treatment thread about mixing cetrotide, it was the link I found when I was desperate, alone in Turkey, it really helped me.
HTH http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/assets/pdfs/products/cetrotide/cetrotide25mg_printableinstructions.pdf

I also had probs with then Menopur but I got used it by the last scan before I had to cancel, how many vials are you having to mix?
If several vials like me I suggest the following, once you have mixed the first vial of solution to power, tilt bottle at an angle and put the needle as far down as it will go on the bottom of the vial, slowly draw up, if too many bubbles or can't draw it all up because of air, slowly put all back into bottle and take the needle right out, this will release the air ( might even get a hiss!) and draw up again on the tilted angle all the solution.

When you have drawn up first mixed solution with not too many bubbles, tap or flick the syringe to make the remaining bubbles rise to the top of the syringe, once you have done that, then push very carefully and slowly, holding the syringe firmly with other hand, until a bead of menopur comes out of the tip of the mixing needle, you are then ready to move onto next powder vial.

When going to the next powder, hold the syringe at the sides and push the needle down into new power vial, like the others have said, do not shake, I kinda of rock it gently from side to side and that does the trick, try to draw up but if too much air like the first time, take out needle like before, insert back in again and draw slowly up.

Each time you draw up a new solution and need to go to a further powder, make sure you always push up up so a bead of menopur come out the tip of the mixing needle, this just helps you not inject air into the new vial, even so you may find when drawing up the solution added to a new vial, you still may need to reduce the air by taking the needle out and reinserting.

Once you get to the stage where you have all your powders drawn up into your 1ml solution (max of 3) push plunger up to plastic tip of syringe but not to the end of mixing needle this time. Swap for the for sc needle and gently push up until a bead of menopur appears at the tip of this one.

You are finally ready!! I hope that helps I got to day 6 of stims before I mastered it!

hi eveyone else love Karen xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thank you
x
Anne x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sonia: So sorry to hear your furbaby died hun, I hope you are feeling a bit better today   

Miranda: Thanks a lot... I've been taking your advice on this and it works. Fingers crossed for the the tx..

Anne: Hope your DHEA arrives soon hun. I've been taking 25mg x 3 a day. 

Ally: Good luck for tomorrow honey 

Anyone clued up about Testesterone? What's the normal level? Can't find it on google- useless!!

Pixie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's somewhere between 2.something and 5.something from memory, but I may be going daft...


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Had a long day so really just wanted to quickly say good luck tomorrow Anne for your appointment.  Maybe when you come down another time we could meet up and I can reminisce about Birmingham with you - I grew up in Moseley!

Also Sam,  thanks for your advice again I feel the same with you about the girls on here I am amazed by the support and the optimism and more importantly the success stories, very refreshing after a dose of being to there is no hope.  My nutritionist seemed obsessed with making me eat fibre.  I know that it helps with balancing blood sugar and I understand why that is important but it was a bit too much for me.  She suggested adding either ground linseed or oat bran to every meal.  Not good  if you need to leave the house for any length of time if you know what I mean!  My accupuncturist is very concerned about my yang and has also given me some tips for food, which include porridge for breakfast.  I haven't tried any herbs even though I love my accupuncture.  I have read the Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis and have tried to incorporate some of her suggestions - She suggests femoral massage!  Has anyone else tried this?  makes me feel a bit funny if I try it.  If anyone would like to read the book then PM me and I can send it to you to have a look.

I have also been told that nettle tea can sometimes help to lengthen short cycles (which has been one of my problems) so have been drinking lots of that - it's ok.

Hope everyone has a REALLY good day tomorrow - I will be back with my depressed old people so I'll check in tomorrow night.

Anna xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ew - bran and oats? Bad choice!

I read in The Sun the other day that laughing improves IVF success by 30 per cent - I'd be more inclined to believe that than bran!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Miranda! My 1.1 level isn't too high in that case? Flipping NHS blood test results have no reference to compare these things you see! I don't even know what the scale is...it just says 1.1 - Wow, that's very informative...NOT!  

Anna: My acu guy tells me that I should keep warm as I have a thickish tongue coat - nice! Whatever that means! Don't force yourself into eating anything you don't want to. I agree with Miranda, I'd read a similar article in the paper. Get some comedy films on and watch them at the weekend instead   

pxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

hey ladies,

I've not been able to read the last day or so posts as I'm on a residential course for work, me and 9 bloke managers, good and bad! My boss just asked me at the dinner table if DP and I were planning on having kids. Ahhhhh!!! Think I styled it out, how rubbish and inappropriate of him?!

Anyway just wanted to wish you luck at the Lister tomorrow Anne. 

Catch up properly with you all at the weekend

Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh well done Lucy - talk about the wrong thing to say!! I sure you styled it out good and proper - you sound like you are very together about stuff.

Pixie - fantastic news - I am upping my dose - only been on the 50mg and it hasnt helped too much - maybe not on enough eh!

Anne - good luck again hon x

Ophelia    

Heather    

Tracey   - thanks hon x I had to do the dentist as it was an emergency thingy and I just need to get it finished as I only have a temporary filling at the mo!! Not really what I fancy tho!!! 

Evening to everyone else x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

wow - 7 pages already!  falling asleep here, so just a quickie to say:

*Sheldon* - don't know if you are still with us, but I read on another thread that you got a BFN yesterday - so sorry hon 

*Anne* - good look with your Lister appointment tomorrow - really hope it goes well and that you soon have a plan of action!   

*Ophelia* - good luck for scan tomorrow - Paul and I are thinking of you and DH loads and hoping you will have some fab follies all growing away at the same size!   

*Ally* - hoping so much you don't get cancelled tomorrow/that the scan shows some progress - we will all be thinking of you sweetie   

*TheWilsons* - so sorry your eggs didn't make it   

*Jackeen* - welcome to the thread - sorry to read about your recent chemical pregnancy - sending you huge 

*Jobo* - welcome to the thread - so sorry you got cancelled, good to hear that next time you will be trying a short potocol, hope it does the trick and next time you get that BFP   

*Laura* - birthday girl tomorrow!  - have a lovely day and hope the cards sent to the hospital all catch up with you 

*Heather* - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope there's some lovely follies in there   

*Kazzie* - great explanation re mixing Menopur - spot on! have done it so many times but couldn't have remembered it so well as to explain it so brilliantly - well done! 

*LJ* -    for Kate to get to 33 weeks (and hopefully beyond!) 

*Purple* - when is your follow-up hon? 

Pixie, Tracey, Mira, Lucy, Anna, Sam, Natasha, Fishy, Cat, Beachy, Nix, Rachel, Swinny, Nicks, Lainey, Bugle and everybody else 

I meant to get a load of stuff onto eBay today - got as far as sorting it out and taking some photos then ran out of steam and ended up having to have a sleep! so nothing got listed!  Will have another crack at it tomorrow. I have never felt so tired in my life, I get a feeling comes over me like someone has literally injected me with a sedative! Still sicky and eating like a  as is the only thing that makes it feel better! Not complaining though!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Anne G*
1st IVF - consultation appointment at the Lister 07/11/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Fishface*2nd ICSI - currently downregging - start stimming ??/11/08 *Ophelia*9th ICSI - Sweden - currently stimming - EC ??/11/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 06/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

to 

Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a quick in an out ladies


Laura ..            for today love, hope you have a nice uneventful day xx

lots of luck to everyone with appointments today too   

love to all other pr's xxx hopefully will have time on weekend for proper posts x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- Just wanted to wish you a very happy birthday hun, have a lovely day 

 

   

Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just about to get my **** in the shower (late again!) but wanted to say morning & happy Birthday to Laura.

Beach- I love your birthday thingy!! 

Anna- Would love to meet up x

I am in tears here reading your kind good luck wishes, thanks so much girls xxx

Here's to a happy Friday for us all xx


Anne
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HON!

So glad you are home for today (and hopefully much much longer!!)

Ally x​                                                                                    ​


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - good luck today - lets meet up next time you come up!! x    

Ohelia - good luck today hon - everything crossed for you hon


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Would LOVE to meet up xxxx
Lots of luck today xx  

And Ophelia- lots of luck today  

Getting scared girls!!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me being here but I've been pointed in your direction.  

Quick story about me and DH.  He's 47 I'm 34.  He had a vas reversal that didn't work so we had first ICSI in October which didn't work.  At our review we got a real shock as we were told that my eggs could now be a major factor as to why it didn't work.  They're not fragmented but have coloured bubbles or patches which the embryologist had never seen before    

Our next treatment is early next year, to phone hosp with January AF.  I've started taking a vit b complex and want to take co enzyme Q10 but have read a bit on DHEA.  Does anyone think DHEA could help me here?  I'm worried about taking it as I don't want a deep voice or to go hairy!!      I'm totally aware it isn't licensed over here.  If i started it how long should i take it for and would i carry on taking it throughout treatment or do you stop after EC?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Littleareca- Welcome first of all!
Sorry about your failed ICSI  
I am relatively new to all this- having a consultation later today at the Lister (yay!!) as my eggs are past it so local clinic wrote me off!!  
I have ordered myslef some DHEA but still waiting delivery- I have gone  on lots of good advice from the girls here.
LittleJenny is a star- her wisdom is amazing as are alot of the others.
One lady- Pixie has been taking it and has reduced her FSH from somethng like 23 or 33 to 3!!!!!
Can't be bad I say but no personal experience as yet
Chat soon
Anne x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Have a happy birthday Laura!!!    Are you having cake? 

Anne- Hope appointment goes well today. 

Sonia- So sorry to hear of your kitty kat.    That´s the worst bit about having pets as they do become  family members and chances are you will out live them and it´s so sad to lose a friend.  I wouldn´t want to live without pets though so will definately get more cats when my 2 go to cat heaven. Thinking of you.

Kazzie- Super thanks for the explanation of mixing Menopur and for the link regarding Cetrotide.  I´m only on 2 menopure a day (and 300iu Puregon) but find it hard enough, can´t imagine having to mix 4 or 6 of them things!

Steph-  Tiredness is good and enjoy eating for England whilst it´s allowed.  I too am eating like a pig, loving all the Swedish foods that I have missed. 

Ally- Fingers crossed for a miracle today and that you get to continue your TX.    

Fish- How´s the downregging going?

Droogie- Good luck for the scan today and some juicy follies.   

Pixie- fab news on your FSH.  Mine was 11.2 when I last had it tested in November 2006. Have been on DHEA on and off since but haven´t had it retested.

Miranda- Thanks for the well wishes!  Hope you don´t get redundant with the cuts at your work. Blooming cedit crunch eh?!! Any plans for Christmas, you going to Scotland for it?

Tracey- Yes, they have given me those plastic tubes for the water vials!!! Whoohoo, what an invention!!  I´ve never seen them before at my previous clinics. They are a God send. What a fantastic thing, wish I had come up with something like that , I would be rich now.  

Hi to a´body else. 

Had my scan this morning and have 7 follies of 16,14,13,12,11,11,10 mm and 2 other tiny ones.How many eggs do we reckon with a mixed sized bag of follies like that, girls?

Lining is 7.8-8mm which they were really happy with. They´re looking for a lining of 7mm over here. It was triple layered and he said he could see lots of discharge which he said was very good as it shows I´m producing lots of estrogen. 

Had my bloods today for E2 and LH but don´t know what the levels are. Sure they´ll tell me at the next scan.
Also had my first Cetrotide today. Biggest follie is 16mm so i hope it will be ok even though I only startad Cetrotide today?

On day 6 of stimms today and next scan on Sunday,day 8, which will probably be my last day of stimms so EC on Tuesday if they want me to trigger Sunday night.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ophelia- Wow, I'm really pleased for you,   for good blood results for later

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia     for later on x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Anne,

Thanks very much for that. Are you going to see what the Lister say about DHEA or will you not mention it? Do you think it bothers the clinics that people take it? Sorry for all the questions 

I might order some anyway. My clinic said that there is nothing that you can do to improve egg quality as if they are bad then it was something that you are born with and didn't develop at a later date. 

xx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Littlea- I will mention it to them that I will take it just so they know really.
Ask anything you like hun

I will only be here for about another 30 mins but will try and help as much as I can
x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

on the fact re the eggs that u are born with them poor quality etc do u think this is true and anyone else had been told this, i am due to start icsi later in dec and with amh of 3.5 am wondering if worth while, but as u can see from last time ie 6 yrs ago had one son from 4th attempt at iui with ovulation induction, so am hoping that the eggs i have left arent duff.

thanks lindsay1


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

no more questions at the mo   but i'm interested to hear what they do say to you  

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi lovely girls,

Laura: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!   

Anna: Good luck darling, I'll be thinking of you  

Ally: Do up your dose to 75mg but make sure you get your testosterone level checked as well, just in case. I've been doing 25mg X3 a day and haven't grown a moustache or beard - yet!  Good luck with your appointment today.

Littleareca & Chip1: I have asked the consultant at the Lister about DHEA and they didn't seem to be too bothered that I was taking it. They said that they don't see it doing any harm but as it's not been proved to be doing any good either nobody tells you to take it unless you are on the PR thread! I also checked it with the consultant I saw from Jinemed Turkey and he actually recommended that I took it. I am completely anti chemicals but if it's going to help then why the hell not eh?
Been using it for a month now and my FSH came down to 3 so it must be doing some good surely!

Ophelia: Wow!! You shouldn't be on this thread with all those eggs - Great news hun and pots of luck   

Kisses to everyone and TG it's Friday!

P xx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rubbish! There's loads you can do to improve egg quality - that clinic's talking out of its butt! DHEA is our top one, but all the vits do something, plus lack of stress, lots of laughter etc.
There was a huge improvement in quality from my non-DHEA cycle to my last cycle.

Ophelia - what a brilliant follie count! They all sound like goers to me! Are you eating bucket-loads of herring? I would be! Plus the holey cheese and the sweet bread... 

I don't think I'll be made redundant - but so many have. Our parent company in the US sent us all an email the other day, saying how their president was taking a $200,000 pay cut in support of us all - but that's just 17% of his pay... God, we're all annoyed - as if that makes anyone on £20,000 a year and with no job security feel better! 

Bryony had two malignant tumours removed yesterday, poor lamb - that cost a month's maternity pay!  Good job we remortgaged to give ourselves a slush fund.

Laura - happy birth! Get Tim to go to the Homerton and get all our cards, will ya? 

Pixie - DHEA isn't an artificial chemical - it's produced in the body naturally - really (and someone will jump down my throat for saying this) - it's just a supplement!

xx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Pixie- (One of my cat´s name by the way.  ) Is testosterone the same as the TSH? I´ve heard that they like your TSH to be between 1-2 for pregnancy but someone feel free to correct me if I´m wrong.

Hi Littleareca! the recommended length of time to take DHEA is 4 months to make full effect. I haven´t got any hairier or deeper voice since starting it so I´m sure you´ll be fine.
I take it up to EC and then stop as I figure the eggs are taken out at EC and fertilized so no need to continue with DHEA after that.

Good luck for your next TX.

chip- There´s a few girls on this thread that has lower AMH levels than you and have managed to get eggs and some, Like Miranda, who got pregnant with an AMH of 0.69. Good luck to you too for your next TX. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!

Happy Burfday Lolo!!!!



Ophelia - that is faaaaantastic news on the scan honey, you're a fake pr like me  !!! Don't worry about the biggest one hon, the cetrotide really does work, and if you keep up the fluids, all those smaller ones will catch up and you'll have a bumper crop on Tues    

Hello Chip - sorry hon, maybe I haven't been keeping up with the posts properly but I've never heard of this fact that you're born with poor quality eggs. Did I miss something? Sounds weird to me?! In any case, if you already have a child from IUI what makes you think that this would apply to you? Sorry but I'm a bit confused!

Hey Pixie - on the great DHEA debate - wow what an amazing effect it had on you! I think somebody else mentioned a big drop too... Makes me wonder what mine would have been if I hadn't been taking it, as I tested at over 8 at the ARGC in September after taking the stuff for 4 months!

Love to everyone else, sorry can't hang about but the hair plaiting experiment yesterday was a total disaster so I'm going to the poxy hairdresser who will charge me an arm and a leg and tell me my hair is in crap condition (no sh1t sherlock). Why do they do that? I know my hair is ! I see it everytime I look in the mirror, do they really have to rub it in (no pun intended!)

Laters!
xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh hi Miranda, just crossed posts with ya. I don´t eat fish so no herring for me but I´m eating pretty much everything else I can get my hands on.  

Good to hear you´ve got a job to get back to. Wow, the president of that company must earn a mint!! 

Yes, I´m pleased with my follie count, only hoping the smaller ones (10,11,12mm especially) will catch up with the bigger ones.     I know you should start Cetrotide when follie is 13-14mm but my biggest one was 16mm already and only started Cetrotide today. You think it´ll be fine? 

Poor Bryony.  Having to go through surgery the little mite. Vet bills are crazily expensive. Looks like I will have to take my Blue boy to the vet when I get home as he´s got a bone dysfunction (common problem with Scottish Fold´s) and his bones are starting to grow out of his heels.   DH told me today that the kitty has started to bleed a bit on both heels cos of the skin cracking where the bones are growing. he´s already have had to amputate a toe on his foot since the bones were growing out that way too.
I love him soo much and he is only 6 years old. The vet says he is fine for now as in no pain. (he keeps chasing Pixie around the house no problem.  )
Hope to get a few more years yet.   

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there Nix!  Crossed posts again.

Thanks for the reassurance of my 16mm follie and Cetrotide.   Let´s hope I get a bumper crop indeed.     I do feel like a fraud with my 7 follies but I´m not complaining after only having had 4,3,2,and 1 eggs on my last 4 TX´s.

Dr also said not to expect eggs in all of them as some are so small but I´m gonna do my best to prove him wrong. 

Sorry to hear the hair plaiting was a disaster.  My hair is so dry, thin, frazzled etc with all the TX´s and drugs too.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nixf01 - Thanks Nix. How are you monitoring your cycle? Do you get day 3 antral scans? The reason I'm asking is that I've been to a place in London and I don't think they had a clue about what they were doing! Do ARGC do scans only?

Miranda - I totally agree with you on the DHEA front and I'd recommend it to anyone&#8230;I know it's a supplement but you know what I mean e.g. anything in the form of a pill feels like chemical to me but that's just me&#8230;Sorry to hear about the job situation&#8230; I hope yours will be OK.

Ophelia - Pixie is a brilliant name for a cat! Love it! 
TSH is Thyroid-stimulating hormone I believe and Testosterone is a steroid hormone so I think they are different but thanks for your help&#8230;

P xxx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally - thinking of you and waiting for your news.

I can't remember who asked about TSH but as Pixie said it is Thyriod Stimulating Hormone which indicated if you have an underactive, normal or over active thyriod.  I don't think they test for testosterole levels.

I haven't had any symptoms from DHEA. I heard some people get spots which put me off but I haven't had any.

Nix.  I know what you mean about hairdressers.  My friend Kate who used to bleach her hair refused to ever to go a hairdresser because she said 'why should I pay good money for someone to make me feel crap'!  Saying that, she bleached her hair so often that it didn't really grow very quickly!
It must make your arms ache trying to plait it yourself.

Lucy. I can't believe your boss.  doesn't he know that in this day and age you can't ask women if they are pregant.  Saying that, last November, at a work event our chief exec said 'you're not preggers again are you'  whilst staring at my stomach.  

On the subject of egg quality.  I am sure that although you are born with all your eggs it is when they mature each month - takes about 3-4 months to mature I think, that the quality is determined.  That is why changing your lifestyle makes a difference.

Ophelia.  Wow, what a fantastic crop of follies.  Even if you only had an egg every other follie you would still have more than you need.  Brilliant news.  The only swedish food I know is meatballs and chips from Ikea   


Laura    .  I hope your lack of posting is because you are being spoiled rotten and are sitting eating a big slice of cake.

Me, I am fine but still bloody bleeding - I am absolutely sick of this now (and you are probably all sick of hearing it  

Leaving work early to pick up Max - hooray.

P.S.  Miranda.  Tell your the CEO of your parent company that he can give some of his fortune to my charity.  This economic climate is really affecting us.  Some people can't afford to give because of it and others are using it as an excuse (companies rather than people).


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Laura -           

Hope you're having a splendid day 

Ophelia - great crop of follies there! I've quizzed our nurse about sizes today and she reckoned anything over 13 was a goer and you have an extra day on us so I think 11 and above is good to go, but she didn't write off the smaller ones either so anything is a potential embie  I found holding the menopur vials over something white, at 45 degrees and looking down at them then putting in the mixing needle to the bottom with the hole downwards against the curve of the bottle gets up all the dregs, it's in my Scottish blood not to waste a drop!

Ally - any news? Thinking of you today  It must stir up all sorts with your sister potentially starting soon, my sister is thinking of trying in the spring (the old fashioned) way and it makes me feels strangely competitive when I know I shouldn't. But I am sure if she had any problems you'd be the first to feel for her so don't feel bad 

Pixie - great news on the FSH, that really is a difference!

Sonia - hope you're doing OK and not missing her _too_ much 

Anna - All that fibre sounds very healthy but don't let it damage your marriage  Good form of contraception, a naughty bottom...

Miranda - I like the idea of laughing improving chances, that's something DH can do for me to make himself useful     

Ladyverte - grrr at your boss! I find it more strange at work now that people have stopped asking (got loads when I got married) it feels like they've given up on me so I want to shout that I'm TRYING DAMN HARD 

littleareca - welcome to the group, it's the best place 

chip1 - Good luck for next month! I haven't heard that about quality before. I guess, like anything biological, it can vary from one person to another but I'm never heard of anyone being doomed.  

We're in for EC on Monday, just waiting for call tomorrow with times etc. Got 3 good follies above 20, two at 13 (which nurse said are borderline) and 4 small that are probably too small as they popped up at the last minute. Just  for good quality now (keep wondering if short protocol might affect it but too scared to ask!) and good fertilisation (rates lower for DH's immature spermies) and hopefully a lovely embie, or dare we hope for two?

Had a look over my notes though (I normally stop myself in case I scare myself) and endo was 11mm and E2 was 1000 two days before EC last time and this time they are 14mm and 3000 five days before EC. Is that just because of more follies or could it mean more eggs (3 eggs last time from 4 follies)?

Big love and 

Heather xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia sweetheart - this is amazing fantastic news - you must be so so relieved -    that they all get lovely and plump for you so that you can, as you say, prove them wrong about the little ones!!  

Anne - hope all going well at the Lister - I think you will be in there as I type   

Tracey - Thank you so much for thinking of me it is so lovely of you. This bleeding bleeding has got to bloody stop!!! Thinking of you too - have a lovely weekend - and I will pray for an end to it for you  

Heath - great news on those follies - I will be praying for at least a couple of embies for you   

Well I had my root canal done - was shaking like a leaf when I got to the dentist - it was okay though - so now I just need to save up for the crown which I will get in about 6 months (once they are sure it is all settled down in there). More expense!! I then went on to my scan at the Lister, expecting to be cancelled but infact my little follie had grown to 16mm! Hardly record breaking but it is growing, lining still about 11.5 or something, they took my blood and want me back at 8.15 in the morning to have another look! So not a huge amount to report as I have no idea what tomorrow will bring but I will be getting my feet up as soon as i get home and lots of protein/ water/ wheatbag and who knows?! 

I hope everyone is okay   - need to go as I have lots of work to do and I have a tummy ache


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That's fantastic news Ally!    

I'm just admiring you for surviving this far, with that dentist trip and scan you must be a bag of nerves  

Heather xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

It's a good job my bosses aren't in today, i've only just got through your posts  

Nix - don't suppose you took a pic of the hair in disaster mode, after Miranda telling us all laughter is the est tonic, thought you could be the answer to our prayers  

Laura - happy birthday to you .... i must go to the gym twice a day then  

Tracey - i'm still with you hun on the bleeding, d/r periods are a pain in the butt, everytime i think it's gone and DH and I can get cosy tonight, it turn up again  

Anne - thinking of you hun  

Droogie - good luck with next scan hun, you're doing brilliantly  

Ally - that's a fab result, all of that PMA we've been sending you is obviously getting there    Don;t start stimms until about the 20th, have my baseline bloods on the 18th   My younger sis has already had her children, she was trying for her 2nd when i was, but didn't take any time with either, they are now 12 and 10, just shows everyone is different eh  

Pixie - that's a great drop  

Miranda - big   to bryony, you must be so relieved  

Ophelia - great count hun   d/r is slow and agonising, i am definitely NOT doing it again  

Going for lunch with mum, sis and kids tomorrow, mum is worried about me bless, hope she doesn;t get goey, i'm tearing up even writing this  , poor DH i'm sure he's never had so many    before  

Salad for lunch, fed up of not fitting in my clothes   Wouldn't mind going and buying maternity clothes though


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Flippin eck, a girl goes awol for a couple of weeks and the board goes mad!!!! Been taking a couple of weeks off after BFN to enjoy some quality time together, had a lovely weekend in Madrid and spent a few days with my lovely nieces. I WAS feeling alot better.

Hello everyone, too too many pages to catch up on but will try and keep up from now on!!!

Had my FU appt today and am now back to square 1, Basically he said my story wasn't v hopeful, 6 follies, 4 egss, 2 fertilised but not great quality (grade 2/3) so he said my chances of it working are reduced. My options as he put it were:

a) Knock it on the head
b) Try again (SP, high dose)
c) Donor eggs

I asked if he had achieved pregnancies which embryos like mine and he said he had achieved twin pregnancies with much worse so we have decided to go for option b, well I have decided, DP not called yet, think he has forgotten about the appt!!! Doc said he thought it was the right choice as he could see i wasn't ready to give up yet!!! He was actaully quite nice about everything just being realistic I suppose.

So all being well will start again on 12th Jan if AF behaves and see what happens and have a serious chat about where we go from here if things aren't improved at all.

I asked about DHEA and he had never even heard of it, said he would look into it but did say he attends annual meetings with all the top people every year where they discuss new treatments and if any of them were proven to work then they would all be recommending them and using them and most were just fads BUT I have just ordered it anyway (not that I'm enorsing self medication). I only have 2 months before I start again but worth a shot.

Jx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Thank you all for the happy birthday mesages... I would say I'm having a lovely day but well to be honest I'm not.  Ma and Pa have been over, some pressies from aunties etc, mainly chocs!  Big sister got be a book I wanted about 'mothering multiples'.  Thought I'd open pressies from my buddies which I was looking forward too but Tim left them all in the cupboard at the hospital (even though I specifically said 'did you get the pressies' as we left and he put his hand in the bag and said yeah they here.) So not sure what to do.. should I be honest and tell them or just say thanks for the pressies and be vague?? I called the hosp and they are not in the cupboard anymore and not been handed in.  Asked about my cards too but they said none have arrived... I did leave my addy other day but I don't think they will bother to be honest.

Sorry I'm being really moody aren't i!   I know I have a huge amount to be happy about, just the combination of tiredness (very anemic now) and being uncomfy and losing my pressies and cards has made me feel poo!

Oh my consultant called me this afternoon and I'm seeing her monday so thats good.

Anyway enough of my whining...

Ally - Are you mad?? Teeth and IVF all in a day!? Well done on the juicy follie!!  

Anne - How was the appointment?

Heather - Oh sounds like things are going to plan! 

Mrs O - Good Lord, thats some collection you have there!! What are they doing this time? Fabfollie count!

fish - glad to see your working hard!

beachy - your so organied with the chrimbo cards!!

Tracey - hows the bleeding?

steph - eat eat eat.  i had lots of dizzy spells... eat is my advice!

Jal- I'm living proof you can get babies with rubbish quality embies!

love to all i've missed.. finding it hard to type but am reading through.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-sorry you're not enjoying today but at least you're home and huey, louie and duey and safe   hope that they find your pressies and cards for you...get Tim to keep on at them


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Laura hun - what a horrible hospital, i'm glad you're out of there  

Tuck into them chocs  

Any once again, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you .... everyone ...


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Wahey, Laura, welcome back, so good to see you!!!! Happy Birthday!!!! Glad you are home but sorry you're not feeling the best!!! Sounds like Tim has some making up to do with a lovely birthday evening for you.

Jx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh i'm not really too bad.  just tired and can't sleep. think i'll go eat a nice choux bun.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm enjoy!!! I cracked open a bottle of wine after my appt - perhaps I should knock that on the head for better Egg quality!!! We'll start with the DHEA eh, small steps .....


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

first of all,

Laura                   

Thats Happy Birthday in case you didnt realise! Sorry your feeling a bit poo! Haha! Sorry had to get a poo in somewhere! Maybe you need to go have a special birthday poo and that will make you feel better! sorry you lost your pressies honey and those lying toerags about no cards arriving! I will describe my card to you instead - it was alittle kitten sitting inside a flower pot and inside I sung happy birthday to you (ok so you need a little imagination to hear the singing but i made the words drawn out and everything and used different colours too! It was a masterpiece! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ophelia and Heather - congrats on all the clever follies - good girls!! lots of      for you both xx

Ally - thats super duper you didnt get cancelled - you go follie! lots and lots of    for you too xx

Lots of love to everyone else - i'm still trying to sort holiday out! Was going to go cage diving with great whites but then saw Katie and Peter last night     only because i was waiting for Grays to come on and there was nothing else to watch - honest! anyway it looked rubbish so not going to do that now! Right, better crack on as DH keeps phoning me for updates - apparently hes toooo busy to do anything himself yet seems to have enough time to hassle me! Plus I need a distraction, a friend is going to phone in a minute to see if i want to go out for a drink - i'm in the mood for getting really hammered for some reason so going to be good and say no.

LOL xxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Natasha - if you're in the mood for it, just do it  

Laura - i'll describe mine too, there was two little girls on the front and it said something like 'you have brightened my life by knowing you' or something like that


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura honey - eat that choux bun then have a birthday poo honey and dont give up hassling the hospital - SOMEONE must know something - hopefully the person responsible just wasnt on shift when you asked    

My card to you is still sitting on my desk - need an address!! 

Hiya Jal x

Natasha - Gosh I literally have forgotten what it is like to be hammered - only had one very mild hangover this year - I find it hard to be naughty these days (I get the fear) - I used to be so different  

A x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

I totally gave up drinking July 07 and didnt drink a drop til christmas eve - since then i go through some months where i dont drink at all and other times i'll have the odd bit here and there - think i've only been properly spannered about 4 times though - and once was after 2nd unsuccessful cycle - i had to be put to bed at 11pm!! am such a lightwieght these days though, i have a few glasses and thats it i feel peed!

not gonna go out - i really can feel i'm in dangerous mood - still maybe a case of wkd, 20 bensons is just what i need - it seems to do the trick for all the ones  round here!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah thanks girls!  Maybe the cards will still get there... surely noone wants someone elses birthday cards??

Just went to the garden to get the bunnies in and my housecats got out and won't come back in!  One is back but my cream persian is nowhre to be seen.. raining too, he'll come back a big muddy knot!

Ally - They said to call bak an speak to the night nurses so will do that at 9ish.

I've already dne a birthday poo! There is another choux bun... mayb I'll go eat it while calling the cat... thats wrong a.. 2 choux buns in 20 mins??

Jal - I may indulge in a smal glass of red as my birthday.  i had my best eggs on a dhea/ wine combo!

Nataha - enjoy your glue!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- mine was full of sparkly fairies on the front, enjoy your buns


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I want my cards.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - eat your buns! 2 isnt really enough though - you need more buns - why does noone understand this?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Everything should at least be in 3's, or even 4's as mummy needs one too


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Ally - read back a few pages and sounds like you are having a rough time of it   that they have a boost over the weekend and are just being lazy!!! Sounds like you have a good Con tho, I guess they learn something everytime!!

Laura - 2 buns is definately reasonable, in fact you need 2 more, 1 for the last trip and 1 for you!!! It would be mean not to!! IVF is similar to a diet with my a keep saying I will be good tomorrow but tomorrow never comes and then it's suddenly treatment day!!! Need to wake up and smell the roses and realise that I may need a little more help than others!!! Just one more glas .......  

Natasha - you put me to shame, i was hammered after 1.5 glasses of wine after only 1 month of not drinking on last tx - cheap date anyway!!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

PS - Laura couldn't resist doing your bubble to end on that lovely no. as its your bday!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

right - have been good and turned friend down - i do keep wondering into the kitchen and staring at all the wine in there though - is it wrong to drink at home on your own??


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You're not on you own, you're chatting with friends


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hic!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laura!!!!!!!

And hunny if they still don't have any of your cards by tomorrow PM me your addy and I'll send you another..... we could make next week your 2nd B'day have 2 like the queen!!!

Hello everyone else,

What tiome was Anne's appoint? we shuld be getting news soon?!?!

My clinic just left a message and cancelled next weeks Follow up! Gutted they've given an alt date the week after which neither of us can make!! so it's looking like another 3 weeks till we get seen!!! Not a happy bunny! plus my DHEA hasn't arrived yet but blummin AF has!?!?

Wierd as less than a week after when ET would have been    but hey at least we can start TTC again soon 

Hugs to you all x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Purple - think her appointment was 3.45   At this rate i may be seeing you in the waiting room  

Great idea about the cards, you deserve another one laura


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Imagine the looks we'll get as I shout hey Fish and you return back at ya purple  

How's down reg going hunny?!?

Still hoping you're going to show Jal and I how it's done  

Jal nice to have you back! 3rd time lucky for you I think  

Sx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya purple!!! I wonder how many of us have seen each other in waiting rooms without knowing. My clinic has a tiny waiting rm and no one makes eye contact!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh just had some flowers and choc's delivered from Tim;s mum.

Oh don't be silly about the cards, you can all be sending me triplet cards soon!

LJ - Wanted to say big thank you for my flowers too, was so lovely to get them in hosp, I cried when I read from you girls... really meant so much and we did actually remember to bring them home too!

Purple - Imeant to say I don't know what a level 3 is! I think my local take very serious cases though if thats what it means?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - feeling crap, very hormonal, tired and constant hangover, the only thing i can   is that if d/r is so different this time, then   stimms will be better  

Laura - LJ is a diamond


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Right i'm off to do my groceries (buy my pregnacare - hopefully won;t be on the loo all day tomorrow).

Enjoy the rest of your birthday Laura  

Hope your appointment went well Anne  

Hopefully be able to pop on over the weekend


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy Friday afternoon ladies!!

Fish – ha ha.    Just saw your old post...made me laugh. I never thought I’d be looking at maternity clothes with longing.

Laura -Happy birthday! Eat more buns!!      

littleareca – I’ve never heard of anyone getting hairy or a deep voice from DHEA, I wouldn’t worry about that.  I had some sleeping issues in the beginning, a few people mentioned a few pimples (I have dry skin so personally I think my skin has improved on dhea!). I can’t imagine why your clinic would tell you there is nothing you can do to improve egg quality…. Just take a read of these posts and you will see the evidence.  Honestly, how do "they" really know? Who do they think they are telling you that!! And have they ever looked at CHR website (leading US IVF clinic treating poor responders )– or read any of the latest research on DHEA from clinics in the US, Greece, Canada, Turkey? GGGRRRRR.  


Anne  – hope your appointment was great today.   

Ophelia & Heather – wow what a great crop of follies you have!! You both must be so happy!! I feel some more twinnies coming on this thread soon... 

Nix – You need to try to find a more sympathetic hairdresser. Honestly how do they expect to keep their clients if they tell people they have rubbish hair?  My hairdresser is my good friend so she would never tell me that... I'd buy her less coffees!

Purple – Sorry to hear your clinic cancelled.. have you thought any futher about moving?

Natasha – still with us or too drunk to type?  

Ally – have a great weekend hon!  Hope all goes really well for you tomorrow. 8.15 eeekk!

love and a happy weekend to everyone else

SAm  xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me posting here - I just need some advice as I sitting here stressing! 

I on 1st course of icsi and had scan today after stimming for 9 days. Only 1 follie at 10m and others so small didnt measure them. There were 5 all together. Nurse has said that I have not responded to stims at all and has doubled the dose of menopur and I have another scan on Monday. She said that if I have not responded by Monday they may abondon the tx all together. I would be sooooo gutted that all this was for nothing. NOt even had the chance to try and get pregnant.

Can anyone tell me if this is normal and what I should expect?

Thanks in advance

K x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop - just wanted to wish Laura a

[fly]    HAPPY BIRTHDAY!    [/fly]

Sorry to hear about your missing pressies - hope they turn up, and the cards 

Have a lovely evening sweetheart, and as many Choux buns as you feel for! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Crikey - I will try to remember everyone I can, but scan read very quickly throught the posts.

Laura Happy Birthday - Sorry about the presents and cards, but the buns sound good!!! As for me - not enjoying maternity leave at the moment - feel like a lost sheep!!! Can't even ride the horses to keep me busy!!! - Lots of eating and tv instead!!!

Mirranda - sorry to hear about your doggy - hope she gets better soon - mine is going demented at the moment with fireworks and is being really weird - I wonder if its me being pregnant?

Ophelia - fabulous follies!!!! Sounds like they know what they're doing!!

Can't remember who asked about DHEA - but I took it only for 2 months and my FSH went down from 11 to 7

Can't also remember which clinic told someone that egg quality was poor for life!!! There's millions of ways to improve quality and quantity I think!!!!

Ally good news on the scan

Anne hope consultation went OK?

Sorry if I missed anyone else - 

I went to an antenatal day thing today - which was an imprvoement on the last and the people were lovely BUT at lunchtime one of them was going on  about how many people she has met recently who had to do IVF and how surprised she was, everyone else agreed -as they had all got pregnant SOOO easily - Well there's me sitting there unable to believe my ears, and in the end  I piped up with the fact that I was IVF and kind of stopped the conversation dead -ooops. It is amazing how people going through life have absolutley no idea about infertility GRRRRR. I think the whole world should be made more aware of our plight!!!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there! 

Wow what a busy place this is!!  

Thanks everyone for your advice and help  

Well i've just gone and bought DHEA from agestop so fingers crossed!!  I was in   when the consultant told me that its  probably my eggs at fault and that they are like that from birth and then was told that if after the next cycle it still hasn't worked that I could go to Cyprus for donor eggs!!  umm i don't think i'm mentally at that stage yet!

Also if i'm starting a new tx end of Jan, do I have to cut out wine now    or can i do that after x-mas?!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Natasha - you crack me up - I ONLY seem to drink home alone these days!!! I am too scared to let myself have a drink when I am out incase I go crazy and actually let my hair down and get p1ssed!! I have never had much self control see!! 

Jal - yep it has been a bit interesting this cycle, as was my previous cancelled tx, but hey what dont kill you makes you stronger and all that [email protected] - who dreamt up that saying  I need to read up on where you are at.

Littlearca - I am sorry but I dont think it is possible for a cons to know for certain that your egg quality is no good, there are so many different factors, just do everything you can (which is what I am doing) and take things at your own pace, that DHEA is well worth a pop  

Laura - is your pussy back yet? 

Anne - so How did you get on - we are waiting to hear all about it.

Bugle - It beggers belief it really does!!! WTF is wrong with people! My sister is just about to start IVF and she spoke to a friend about it (who has one child already and is trying for a second), this friend said "its so much harder for me as I have to watch all the other mothers at the school gates with their babies every day" sure, I expect that is hard if you are desperate for a baby...but harder?? Sorry you had to go through that anyway - if you get another insensitive peep out of those brood mares - send them in my direction    

SpecialK - I am sorry to hear that you are having such a stressful cycle. I have had a similar experience and unfortunately for me this is my pattern as I have very high fsh and low amh. Having said this there are plenty of ladies on her who have responded badly or not at all who have gone on to have really successful cycles and pregnancies. What drugs and what dose are you on? Have you had your fsh and amh tested as this can be useful for the clinics when it comes to deciding on your dose. Finally - alot can happen over the weekend so keep positive    , drink lots of water, eat lots of protein, and keep tum warm. I am on the same mission, fighting a cancellation to the end, I only have one follie and may never get more so I will be going for it with one if I can     

Sam Big kiss hon  

Steph - hi hon - have a lovely weekend.

Fish - happy shopping hon - hope you start feeling better soon x

Purple - sorry about your bl00dy appointment hon - they so dont understand how these appointments and things in diaries keep us going - hope they sort it out soon.

I am exhausted from all that typing...

Speak later 

A xxxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ally1973

I am on Menopur was on 150 now been upped to 300. My AMH was 17 at start of tx but no idea wot it is now and FSH hasnt been mentioned to me but will enquire on Monday.

I been told to drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts as they thicken womb lining so will try anything LOL. U also suggest lots of water and staying warm. I have been painting house all week and not drank a lot of water admittedly and have been freezing as have had all windows open! But, I will relaz over weekend and look after my wee follies hoping they grow into huge follies LOL

Thanks for your advice, it really is appreciated.

K x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you will really see something happening on monday with that dose. You have a great AMH so no worries there and if they havent mentioned your FSH you are unlikely to have a problem in that dept. Get your feet up over the weekend, get a hot water bottle (just warm though) and pop it on your tum while you relax also make sure you keep your back warm and covered. You will be fine


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you chick. Will let u know outcome on Monday!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

One of the girls on the Reprofit thread posted this - thought you lovely lot might like it (not sure about IVF Ken though - mine is definitely not like that, thank God!)  

IVF Barbie
When Mattel were looking to design their new Barbie, IVF Barbie, they soon realized that there was not one universal Barbie that would accurately portray the spirit of IVF Barbie. So they decided they would come out with a few variations thereof.

Newbie Barbie: Newbie Barbie, also known as BabyDust Barbie is a bright, perky, Barbie, filled with optimism and confidence that IVF Will Work. She is thinner and usually younger than the other IVF Barbies. Her accessories include rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance, healthy insurance coverage and a million questions. Newbie Barbie has lots of other Newbie Barbie friends and they congratulate each other on a job well done. This Barbie only says pleasant, optimistic things and believes that Attitude is Everything. Their motto is Think Positive!!

Pregnant Newbie Barbie: Pregnant Newbie Barbie is the big sister to Newbie Barbie. She is still slim, now with a cute belly. She is proof that IVF Does Work, usually the first time. She also comes with rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance (only very slightly depleted) and total confidence that All Will Be OK. She glows when pregnant and liberally uses baby dust when playing with her sisters, the Newbie Barbies. She comes with Very Cute maternity clothes, a double stroller, and a fully decorated nursery even though she is only just a few weeks pregnant. Her motto is 'See! Thinking Positive Works!!'. Newbie Barbie and Pregnant Newbie Barbies are great playmates and you can collect them as a set.

Veteran Barbie: Veteran Barbies are not at all related to the Barbies above. Veteran Barbies are the Anti-Barbie. They are a whole lot plumper than the Newbie Barbies, less perky (in boobs and attitude), have grayer hair, a largely negative and over-drawn bank balance, plenty of bruises and marks and a slightly cynical attitude. They are dressed in comfy track pants with elasticated waistbands. Their accessories include a wealth of knowledge of reproductive procedures and protocol, the ability to practically do their own cycle, a snarky attitude, little tolerance for stupidity, a well defined sense of humor, the ability to laugh at themselves, a fondness for wine/beer/crack and a aversion to pineapple, baby dust and Newbie Barbies. This aversion in its more severe form can be allergic and acerbic. Veteran Barbies tend to swear quite a bit (especially when playing in the Barbie House with Newbie Barbies and Pregnant Newbie Barbies) and parental guidance is advised.

Pregnant Veteran Barbie: Very similar to Veteran Barbie, only now with an added dose of neuroses and paranoia. Continuously and obsessively over-analyses every twinge, convinced that the end is nigh. Only buys stroller and decorates nursery when in eighth month. Accessories include disbelief and a sense of not quite belonging, and 10 home pregnancy tests just in case the first one was faulty or the clinic made a mistake with her beta. Pregnant Veteran Barbies have been known to pee on the sticks up until the day before giving birth just to see the two lines.

Celebrity IVF Barbie: Celeb Barbie comes in two versions: Denial Celeb Barbie and Out the Closet IVF Barbie. Denial Celeb Barbie does not play with the other Barbies and pretends not to be an IVF Barbie at all. She drops the IVF part of her name and thinks 'Donor Eggs' is a swear word. She pretends that her twins at age 49 are Natural and she did it all On Her Own. She also claims her boobs are her own and that she has never had a face lift, hence her credibility is not at an all time high. Out the Closet IVF Barbie is the preferred Barbie. We like her.

IVF Ken: Ken is a ******. Sorry to sound so harsh, but besides being a ****** there is very little that Ken does in IVF land. Sometimes Ken administers shots, hands out tissues and occasionally accompanies the Barbies to their Dr's visits (normally during the first few cycles only), but mostly he is just a ******. If you choose an IVF Ken, then try and get one that also cooks or does DIY. Otherwise just sit him down in front of your Barbie TV and let him know when it is time for him to do his, um, contribution. Mostly the Barbies love their Kens, unless Ken is being particularly insensitive or obnoxious, then he becomes a ****** in all senses of the word. Some IVF Barbies don't even have a Ken and they do just fine. If you do find a good Ken, hang on to him, don't swap him with your other friends.

RE Ken : RE Ken (RE = Reproductive Endocrinologist) is the all knowing, all seeing Ken. He might be a ******, or not, but here we are talking about being a ****** in the figurative sense. He could also be very nice. He may call you by your first name but you may only call him Doctor. His accessories are many and wonderful. He comes with a zooty new car (normally very expensive), a smart house, a very healthy bank balance and a holiday home or two. RE Ken knows every thing and is considered second only to God. Some RE Kens are kind, some are not. They are all rich. Ken's office is filled with fun toys like ultra sound machines, dildo like probes, waiting rooms filled with the different types of Barbies (some annoyingly come with miniature Barbies or Kens en tow), medicines, procedures rooms etc. RE Ken also comes with a free Nurse (Ratchet) Barbie, who will not return your calls, will hand out annoying platitudes and generally add to your frustration levels. When purchasing RE Ken you will get Ultrasound Ken and BloodDrawer Ken. Unfortunately they come as a package deal and you are not able to get RE Ken without them, they aren't as much fun. However, you will need a RE Ken if you are going to play the IVF Barbie game.

Mattel foresee a big demand for these Barbies and say that for extra fun and lively interaction, collect the full set of IVF Barbies, put them in the Barbie house together and see the sparks fly.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

littleareca - on this thread we call red wine womb juice! It stimulates the slow of blood to the uterus, you see. I had wine all through my tx, and I was officially a no-hoper. Get some down your neck!

Bugle - my dumb hounds never realised I was preggers! And they've both had pups, so... they're just a bit dim I guess. Bryony's rallied now - seems back to normal. She wasn't bouncing up every time I went in the kitchen till this evening - made me quite worried! I've taken her lampshade off now, as she can't reach those bits to bite - she just scrapes her stitches along whatever rough surface she can.
Mums from the village have reacted in different ways to me having IVF - I can see some trying to be really careful, bless them!

Laura - so annoying about the cards! I sent you one, for one - and I know a few people have from FF.

SpecialK - I know how hard it is at this stage, when you've built yourself up for your first tx, to abandon. BUT, you'll save a bomb if you do that now - money you can use on your next (successful) tx.
I'm guessing you had the long protocol with downregging - that was my rsponse to the LP too - one big follie and some dots.
But your AMH is good - I'd just try again, fresh. It's most likely just a blip.

Sorry - I'll post now because I'm getting so behind - millions of posts have been added since I started this! Only replying to the last few posts is becoming a habit!

I'll be around in a bit.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph -   Fantastic...I am veteran preg barbie!  

Well my moaning has been put in perspective, my lovely friend has just had her 8th BFN.  What can I posibly say to her? This cycle was with double donation and blasts... what more can I suggest... God its cruel.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahahaha! I am also veteran preg Barbie! Though not pregnant, obviously.

I don't know Laura - it's so hard to know what to say - eight... it's too heartbreaking.
xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

omg - lots to respsond to on questions etc, and will do so when have consumed less womb juice!!

for now - had day off from work and went to specialist shop to buy corset (had to get the 20" waist size - told you i was LITTLE jenny) in continuing tests of DP's "discipline" for natural family planning, which continues to be dedictibtly very poor indeed -ideed laughable!!!  woo -hoo!!!  

love to all!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

should add - Kate's tests today fine and she is home as normal!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha! poor, weak-willed Mr LittleJen...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Steph that is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!        

Ah Jen, that's not playing fair now is it?!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

nix - i have come to the conclusion that all is fair in love, war and (potentially) ttc! Honestly, he was fixing the bloody drain and if he can't do that and say no to me in a corset & suspenders that is his problem!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ - oohh you are a naughty little minx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - I am big laura then... think I'm about a 40" waist at the moment!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lb- sent you an email x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening girlies,

Only just in and ave been trying really hard to catch up with the days events but am so shattered that I may wel have missed lots of news/gossip and I have had I'm really sorry xxx

So, First of all what a lovely consultant Mr James Nicopoullos is, really nice and genuine.
Went through all our results -  turns out that Jasons swimmers are slightly over abnormal count (90??) but nothing at all the worry about.
He went through the stats of women of 40/42 with fsh over 20 and low AMH that the clinic have treated and looks like about 10% success rate- better than the 1% I was given last week!!!!
Sooooo, long story short I am the proud owner of my  first ever IVF Drug prescription!!!!!            
He has put me on the Antagonistic protocol ( got lots of reading to do over the weekend about it) and I need to start on my next AF which is about 21st Nov by taking the Pill (mycrogynon) got about 4/6 weeks and have my first scan around 23rd December.
I am so excited that there is hope for us I can't even begin to tell you.
We had a lovely meal then in Sloane Square and I had a cheeky celebratory glass of white wine spritzer ( classy bird eh!!)

So, girls.....

Laura- Sorry about all your cards and pressies hun, what a buggar Hope you managed to have a nice day anyway  

Ally- I am SO HAPPY for you hun, my god I am in bloody tears here again. I am    for you and follies hunni  

Heather-   EC on Monday eh. Really pleased for you  

Fish- Ah hun, sorry you're feeling crap again. Hope you had a nice lunch though?  

LJ- Brilliant news about our Kate, she is a star  

Purple- How are you sweetie?  

Pixie- I replied hun to your PM  

Tracey- Ohh, sorry that you're still bleeding hunni  

Orpheia- Think I sent you  a message this morning to say was pleased about your scan but can't remember!! So,  - well dne hun  

  to, Steph, Beach, Natasha,Karen, Littlearca, Jal, Anna, Sam , Nix, Special K , Miranda & Robert
And any one else that I may have totally forgottnen- sorry xxx

Lots of love and thanks
Anne 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Anne - fantastic news - kept logging on last night to see your news - very happy that you are getting started so soon -      2009 is our year!! 

I am up so early as we are back at the Lister at 8.15am this morning to have another scan, feel sick (a mixture of the early morning and anticipation of the scan!!)

Speak later xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Just logged on to wish you lots and lots of luck for this morning!!! 
Jason just gone to get the boys so might grab another hour of sleeping OR might watch some crappy TV - hmmmm can't decide!!!
    for 2009!

Good luck hunni, let us know 

Kisses

Anne

Morning all!
Anne


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne   fantastic news 

Ally    good luck


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

Ally- Thinking of you today and praying all is looking good with your follie at the scan today.    

Droogie-  Are you triggering tonight for EC on Monday? How many days of stimms have you done so far? Great news on those follies, girl.   

Anne- Fantabitastic news!!Wohoo!  Good luck for your TX hun.  

Beach- How´s things with you? Have you decided on any more TX in the future? 

Steph-   That was soo good and sooo true!! I´m the Veteran Barbie soon to be Pregnant Veteran Barbie. 

Laura- How gutting to lose your birhtday prezzies at the hospital. Can´t believe how someone would take them and not hand them in to the reception!   How do they sleep at night?!!!

LJ- Glad to hear things are going well for Kate.  And you, you naught minx!!  

Hi to the rest of yous, have to get ready to meet a friend I haven´t seen in ages. Fell out with my mum last night. It seems she thinks it´s her and me making a baby together the way she demands to know every little detail of everything.
She´s a handfull at the best of times and when she phoned last night she was in a mood cos I hadn´t phoned her about the scan. I told her I had been quite busy and asked her why I should feel I had to report everything to her on a daily basis she said "This doesn´t just involve you."  ( Forgive me but I thought it involved me and DH since we´re the ones havingTX) it went on for a while and finally she was verging on tears and hung up. Great!! She said quite a lot of nasty stuff and I´m too stressed with TX as it is and don´t need her to make things worse. 

Although it was her (being her usual self) causing grief, being snappy, moody (throughout every phone call since I arrived actually, which was why I was avoiding phoning her in the first place and finally snapped back at her last night) it now seems like I will have to phone her and apologize for being mean to her cos she would never phone me and apologize ( cos she´s never wrong you see. ).

Sorry for the rant, just need to get it off my chest.
Love to all.
Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - sorry to hear about your mum, try to do what you can to sort things out as the stress will not be good for you  

I have some bad news I am afraid. I got to the clinic, they took my bloods and ran me through the EC procedure which they had booked me for on Monday. I then had my scan and I knew instantly that the follicle did not look the same. It had gone all fuzzy around the edge, looks like I ovulated or it just started shrinking. My last bloods were only E2 378 but my LH and progesterone had gone up which signifies ovulation. Not sure if the egg would be viable on such a long slow cook and at only 16mm so not even sure it is worth having sex, not looking forward to that either as my CM seems to be non existant to the point of being dry (Sorry TMI - could that be the clomid??). One of the consultants popped into the room by chance - Raef Farris. I have seen him before - he is another of the lovely lovely ones. He was very sweet to me and said come back and have a follow up and we will use all of this information as a diagnostic tool for next time or finding a way forward. But is there anything positive to be said about this cycle?

I am pretty down but not out, just need to get my next plan together.  

I really just want to go and see my mum and sister in Somerset but feel like I have to stay in London for pointless BMS.

Love to all x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - just re read your post - my mum is NEVER wrong either and I always end up apologising for things I shouldnt just to keep the peace


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Hun, what can I say? I am gutted really am for you. So with the BMS then, is that what they have advised cos you've ovulated?
Raef seems nice and genuinely interested in helping you hun. Has he said he wants to see you next week?
I feel so sad for you, wish there was something I could do to help
  

Orphelia- Sorry you've had a row with your mom, I guess all the stress etc is additional pressure for us.
Hope you make friends soon hun and enjoy seeing your friend 

Anne
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Ally I'm so sorry for you hun...I'm sure nothing i say will make things any easier but just wanted you to know we are all here for you and thinking of you..   

Ophelia: my mum is worse...she calls me and if i don't answer the phone she thinks something is wrong immediately..every time! so have to keep her up to date with everything not that i want to but i have no other choice casue i know she will get upset i don't... 

Anne: How are you today hun?  

pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- I am very lazy this morning hun!
We have Jason's boys every two weeks and he has gone to get them. He left about 8 so I decided to get up and put some washing in thn felt so tired and went back to bed- woke up at 10!!!
Feel like a lazy sod now!
I have woken wth the headache from hell too from oversleeping.
Had a shower and in slouch wear!
And, how are you?? 

All-   

Love to everyone


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ally    so sorry to hear your news hunny! sending you big big hugs!!!

Ophelia, bl00dy mothers!!! so sorry to hear she's being such a nightmare !

Anne that's wonderful news at the clinic! Can I be nosey and ask a few questions, as the Lister is one clinic we are (or should i say Iam) contemplating! My Dhea came this morning, did you mention that at your appointment? Secondly did they quote you a price? 

Hello to everyone else

LJ think even with all the will power in the world, you're determined to break your poor DP down, he really doesn't stand a chance bless him  

Mir, keep meaning to mention so sorry about your dog  

Laura, Level 3 just the highest Level. how are you today? still hanging on in?? Might be worth calling homerton Post room to see if they have your cards?!?!

Steph, thought the barbie thing was hilarious! I can remember being newbie barbie, but feel i'm fast becoming veteran barbie   How is our preggers lady doing?

Hugss to all

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: It's your weekend...just relax and don't do anything if you don't want to, you had a tough week...
I say these things but I cleaned the whole house yesterday after work!! My cleaner let me down this week so I said to myself right I can do it, I don't need you!!  
Made hubby do lots of things on a Friday eve as well  He wouldn't stop complaining!!! This IF turned me into a crazy person!
I'm off to get my acu session now...enjoy the rest of your day and speak soon. 

Lots of love & kisses to everyone else.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- PM'd you
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Ally - sorry to hear about your scan. What a roller coaster few weeks you've had. Each cycle they learn more about you which can only help. When do you think you'll have your follow up? Could you get a bit of early BMS in and then head off to Somerset? Maybe you could take Monday off work? I remember you saying you could be quite flexible at work.

Great news on your appt Anne and glad your doc was great. What's antagonist protocol? 

Ophelia - sorry to hear about your mum, they can be a bit much at times. I hope you're not getting too stressed out.

Sorry for no more personals, I've not read back on what I've missed yet. Feel pretty rubbish to be honest. Looking back I didn't really have much of a downer after my cycle with the positive and then negative test - I just threw myself into getting drunk and having distractions and I think it's all just caught up with me. Don't even feel like getting dressed today. I'm supposed to be going to see my very good friend today who's just had a baby. I really want to see her and the bub but at the same time I'm worried I'm going to feel resentful. I feel so guilty, she's a wonderful friend and has always been a great support, such mixed emotions.

DP is also having lots of trouble with his ex (well has been for years but it's worse than it's ever been at the moment) and things are at breaking point with his children, contact is very stressful for all and they are saying they don't want to see him unless he dumps me at the moment which is making me feel awful. The children have been fed twisted versions of the truth in the best examples, and complete lies in the worse and are just being turned against him. I feel so guilty that I'm such an obstacle for a smooth relationship with his kids. I know it's their mum that's put this in the way but it's still horrible to hear these things said. There's so much that's happened over the past few years and I'm amazed it's still going on, and is just getting worse and not better. Feel such a hopeless situation at the moment.

I'm usually such a master of PMA but at the moment it feels like there are so many things dragging heavy on my soul. I feel like I just want to pull the duvet over my head and come out when the sun is shining again.

Sorry
Lucy x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just want to say to Ally, i am so sorry honey its horrible when things like this happen, and with regard to the "dryness" i had it terrible on clomid, it was dreadful, so i would try a bit of BMS you never know honey  

ophelia .. sorry to hear about your mum !! as if you have not got enough to deal with at the moment xx

anne.. great news on the tx dates honey you will be on the rollercoaster very soon x

mir, lj, laura, droogie, steph and everyone else love to you all .. of om off now as really busy preparing for the prep course on monday xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- So sorry things are tough at the moment for you. It must be awful having to deal with the last shock you had along with DH ex and kids- I feel for you hun  

I am reading on on the Antagonist protocol - so much to take in!
I defo don't seem to do D/R and got straight from the Pill to scan then to stims from what I can make out.


Love to all
And Ally, hunni, we are al here for you x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Lucy honey      I know how you feel sweetheart I really do.  I know it feels like crap right now, and that's totally normal, but it won't last, I promise you, you will get your PMA back      

Ally hon, how absolutely gutting!  But hon Clomid does play havoc with absolutely everything, from CM to your moods... don't let the bugger get you down!  Invest in some lube-y stuff and give the BMS a go!  I cannot tell you how much I wish I was in a position where BMS could do it for me, but with no tubes there is always a bittersweet feeling when we do the nasty because it just feels like it's all for nothing.  

I know it's difficult to see the positives in anything right now and it's really little consolation, but hon, you're still in with a chance, even if EC has been cancelled.        

Ophelia  - sorry your mum's being off-key, hope you manage to make it up again soon. Life's too short babes! 

Anne - hope the headache goes soon!

Love to all and hope you have a great weekend, despite all the sh1te that tx chucks at us!   

xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Good morning girlies

Laura - I'm so sorry to hear that your birthday wasn't the one you deserved. If you PM me your address I'll send you another card, even better than the first. I'm really glad you're doing well though, it'll all be worth it when you have three lovely babes laughing and smiling with you    

Jal - choosing between wine and DHEA - why not both?

Natasha - sounds like some serious holiday planning though that's a poor excuse for watching Katie and Peter... You love 'em really, admit it?  

Ally - I'm so, so sorry to here your news but it does sound like the clinic certainly haven't tried everything yet, if they're saying that they can learn from this for next time. Take care of yourself  

Purple - sorry about your meeting postponement, the extra time will pass quickly though  

Anne - great news! And a prescription too, woo-hoo!    

fishface - after a rubbish 4 week DR last time I'm with you and feeling for you, it will get better soon though, just a bit longer to hang in there and in the meantime get plenty of rest and take care of yourself 

SpecialK - welcome to the group   150 is a low dose to start stimms so you should notice a difference on 300, and although I really, really hope that does the trick, if you do need to start on a higher dose on another go, you've really learned something from your response this time and all those little follies will be yours. As others say your AMH sounds fine and they would have said if there was a problem with your FSH. The first go is a bit of a shot in the dark, I've had double the response this time after learning from the first go what dose suited me.    

Bugle - Sorry the boredom is setting in but I can see how riding isn't such a good idea  

LJ - sounds very burlesque with your corset, I can see why you call yourself little now! My gran had an 18" waist when she got married, I can get her dress round one thigh! I'm glad Kate is doing well though  

Ophelia - parents eh? Soon you'll be one and be able to get your own back on your own kid, it's the way of the world...

Ladyverte -   it is tough, hun, and seeing your friend will be tricky but it sounds like she's a close friend so it'll be good to spend some time with her. Just be honest about how you feel   Don't think of yourself as an obstacle between DH and his ex, the only person doing that is his ex, you have absolutely nothing to feel guilty about.  

Nix - Hiya!

Popsi - go prep that prep  

Got our call this morning EC is 10.30 on Monday so triggering tonight at 10.30pm. DH is on shaven standby for SSR at 11.30 on Monday (they need to check for his spermies thawing that morning). I'm going out this afternoon to buy knitting wool (made a funky bag last time) and a Nintendo DS cheap from Argos for distraction before I go loopy waiting, books and TV aren't enough any more!!

Love ya like an occupying passtime to a preoccupied lady

Heather xx

PS Bit concerned I've toasted my follicles after Ally said to use hot water bottle just hot enough, I've used one quite hot (but then it has gradually cooled down over a couple of hours too)


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ohh Ally - I'm so so so sorry    .  Of course there are no words to describe how you must be feeling . We are all thinking of you, I so wish I could give you more than just some  hugs      If you could take Monday off and go to Somerset maybe that's a lovely idea, a bit of BMS in before you go.  Let me know if there is anything at all I can do, anything at all ok.  I’m so sorry Ally.  I’m going to PM you a post I got last night about a lady diagnosed with POF at 35years, who didn’t go on HRT, but has been doing acupunture, and at 38 years she is pregnant.

Ophelia – Sorry your mum is being the opposite of helpful and supportive when you need her most. Maybe you could try to have a talk with her one day when your feeling not too emotional, and spell out for her exactly how she could best behave to help you through t\x. It is probably all for nothing if she doesn’t listen to you, but it maybe worth a try.  You could always tell her stress is the worst thing for your tx, and if she keeps causing you stress during tx your doctors have recommended you only speak to her at the end with the results.  Naughty I know, but might get the message across.

Anne - great news on your start. I wonder if we will be cycling together? Can I ask what is the antagonist protocol? Is this the same as the short protocol? All I have been given is a flow chart and a prescription – so not much reading to do for me.  Did they give you other reading…hhmmm me thinks I missed this? Did your consultant tell you the clinic closes on 21 December?  I’m a bit nervous about this as if AF arrives late or I need longer to stim, the clinic will be closed for Christmas by the time I get to EC!

Popsi – good luck on your course. Make sure you report back with a big long post about absolutely everything – I’m really interested to hear all about it.

Lucy – Your DP ex sounds like she is really being very bitter, and of course you know this but it’s her children who will suffer most from this bitterness.  

Fish – great to hear you are sounding positive again. How’s the weather in Paris today?

Heather - good luck with EC on Monday !!! Relax this weekend hon.
LJ - Naughty little jen    Your poor DP doesn't stand a chance! Glad Kate is doing well.

Love to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam,

From what I can make out Antagonist is for older ladies and has no D/R- the pill to stimms.
Just looking on interenet for more info to be honest hun.
I didn't know clinic closed on 21st- he said to stat taking The Pill n day one of AF ( about 21st Nov) then call on that day to arrange 1st scan. He said the earlist that wil be is 23rd Dec as usually 4 weeks from first pill.

Morning to Heather, Steph, Bugle, Popsi,  Nix, Beach, Laura, Sonia,Special K, LittleA, LJ (you little Minx you    )
Natasha, Rachel, Anna, Jal , Fish

Happy hugs to you all


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Bobbi,

Clinics really shouldn't predict how you may or may not respond to stimms until you've had a go. I was told I was a no hoper and I wouldn't respond, first clinic refused to treat me but on SP I got 6 eggs, 4 were mature and there are loads of other similar stories around these pages.

Best of luck and welcome to team PR!

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi,

I agree with Lucy, I was a no hoper for tx last week and am now about to start on 1st cycle at the lister!

Welcome
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Great news... you deserve your ivf.  some people have great blods and don't respond others not so good and do respond really well so glad your ovaries are geting a chance to prove themselves! I've done the antagonist prot last few times.  

Ally - so sorry sweetie. crap, bum, balls.  Can you not have BMS in the afternoon then head to see your mum?

Mrs  O - Sorry about row with your mum.  

love to rest of the gang. xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Laura,
Have a lovely lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben and I had a terrible bust up and I decided to just get out of there, I didnt want to be around him, doubt the egg was worth using anyway. I am at my Mums now, have no idea when I ovulated, anyway probably too late now anyhow.

Thank you all for your kind words, forgive me as I cannot get my words out today.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hun,
Oh no, what a sh1t time you're having.
Maybe a few hours/night away form each other won't do any harm but I hope you make friends soon hun- you do need each other. 
You're gonna be a mommy and daddy sometime soon remember  
Meanwhile, have time with your mum and sister and some time for yourself.
Try and have a nice bath and just rest up- you've had a traumatic time recently and you need time to recover.

Here if/when you need me
Just think about yourself and don't apologise for not being able to get your words out we all understand.
Some of the humdingers me and Jas have had would be embarrassing to admit to!!!! 

 
Me x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Ally - after all that stress I'm not surprised you had a barney. I remember it got to the morning of ET on our Lister go and we had a stormer in the car park. It had all been too much bad news after another and finally we had got to the stage where we had an embryo to go back in and we were at each other's throats!
Maybe you could get him to deliver some sperm by courier instead?  
But I'm not surprised you've had enough. Time to try and chill out a bit and form a new plan.


Mrs O - sorry your mum's laying the stress on you! Reckon she's longing for you to be pregnant too and finding it hard to take a step back. She probably thinks that because it's in Sweden it's somehow more real than your other attempts! It's so hard to deal with when they feel invested in your tx too.

Lucy - would it be impossible for you to have a heart to heart with the kids and find out why they're saying these things? Are they coming from the ex, or the kids themselves? If it's the kids do you get the feeling she's in the background?
I know DH's ex tried to poison them against him, but not successfully. It wasn't that long before she gave up trying. How old are they?

Hello Bobbi! Has your FSH been consistently high? have you had an AMH done?

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Miranda,

Hope you're having a lovely weekend x

Anne x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ally sweetie, I know it doesn't help you, but me and DH had a bust up after our treatment was cancelled, I think it just all gets too much! Try not to worry too much about it hunny.

Try and enjoy your time with yr mum and sister, you and DH will sort it out when you get back. Things are never as dark as they seem. 

Sxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally it's such a stressful time for both of you. You need lots and lots of hugs this weekend.      Men can be tricky to manage at the best of times. I'm so so sorry Ally, it's the last thing you need after such a tumultuous 3 weeks. Try not to be too hard on yourself this weekend Ally - nice warm camomile tea, slippers, dvds and comfy pillows for you sweet Ally.

Your a gorgeous, funny, literate, amazing, caring wonderful girl - there are many many more beautiful things to come in your life Ally.

Someone (I think it was you Anne , sent us a lovely link about a PR who recently got pregnant using Randine Lewis Book "The Infertility Cure". I've been sent a link to this website which has more about her methods. Haven't had time to read it much myself yet, but I thought I'd pass it on.

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

treatment is so bloody stressful. no wonder we all end up fighting with our loved ones. xx

trying to change my profile pic but the bit that normally says browse for you to upload pic isn't there... any ideas?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey laura, just seen your new pic on F/book,It's lovely!  apparently the search thing has been put on hold at moment, there was a post on it yesterday I think by Tony, he said it should be back on line soon!

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

thought i was going mad!!    

glad its the site not my spongy brain!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bobbi - I don't think FSH is that great a indicator, mine has varied between 17 and 6, try not to stress about the numbers toomuch, I know its hard.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I have been a bit AWOL - have felt less tired today (though more sick!  ) and did manage to get loads of stuff listed on ebay 

*Laura* - is so lovely to see your ticker almost at the 29 weeks mark  - you are doing so well for a little-un! (loved the ******** pics by the way! the profile pic did make my eyes go  though!  ) - do you have to go get checked up on Monday or have they told you only to come in if something happens?

I got my crochet hook going a couple of weeks ago and am making some little things for your dinky ones (I would knit by I get confused when I have two needles instead of one!  ) - nearly finished one but am doing new-born size (didn't have any preemie-size patterns), which would prob swamp them at first - so have plenty of time to do the other two 

*Ally* - I am so sorry you got cancelled sweetheart, and that you had a bust-up with your DH - hope you are getting lots of cuddles and TLC from your Mum as you really deserve it - sending you lots and lots of    and hope that you and Ben are soon back on the same page 

*Anne* - so glad to hear your consult went well with the Lister, and that you will soon be able to start - bring it on!  Wishing you so much luck, you are so lovely and I really hope it works for you   

*Ophelia* - good luck for scan tomorrow - sorry your Mum is being a pain - I agree with Miranda - the fact that you are within easy phone distance this time is probably making all the difference to her and making it feel more real - never mind that you have managed plenty of other cycles without her "input"!  Hope you have now managed to make-up - life is too short  and that you enoyed meeting your friend 

*Bobbi* - Hi and welcome to the thread  good luck with everything   

*LittleAreca* - welcome to the thread  - good luck with taking the DHEA, I also think your doctor is being too quick to push you down the donor egg route and it can take you a long time to be ready for this (I know, have been there myself - although my consultant was actually right and I did need donor eggs to get pregnant, I don't regret the 3 more tries I had with my own eggs before moving on... you are several years younger than me and if you can improve your quality a little, then your eggs should have a good chance of being sound chromosomally, and have every chance of working for you.  Also, don't feel like Cyprus is the only option if you do need DE one day  - there are several countries with great clinics you could go to - I went to the Czech Republic myself, and Odette, another PR on this thread, went to Spain)

*SpecialK* - welcome also  and good luck to you too    Are you on an NHS-funded attempt or paying yourself? If it is an NHS go, then it may be better to cancel in some ways as you won't be out of pocket, and could respond much better on a next try with either a change to short protocol (no downregging) or a different drug dosage from the start. I hope Monday shows some progress though and that you don't have to cancel. Eat as much protein as you can, and if you have a hot water bottle, try sitting with that on your belly whenever you can, as it will encourage blood flow to your pelvic area and help your follies and womb lining to grow. 

*Droogie* - oooh Monday for EC - how exciting! have everything crossed for you  also for DH, that he doesn't have to have SSR as his  will be fine   

*Sam* - antagonist protocol is a short protocol where a drug such as cetrotide (ganirelix) is used alongside stims, to prevent ovulation.

*LittleJen* - hope you are enjoying being chased around the bedroom in your new skimpy undies! 

*Popsi* - good luck for the prep course on Monday   

Purple, Beachy, Mira, Lucy, Nix, Pixie, Natasha, Fishy, Jal, Odette, Bugle and everyone else -  and hope you are having a good weekend.

Lots of love and babydust    to all (I might be Pregnant Veteran Barbie but under the slightly jaded veneer I do still have the  head and *some* fluffy Newbie Barbie tendencies!   )

Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Bloody hell Steph, you were up late- or early!!
Hope you are feeling less sick now?
Don't get me started on Ebay.... We have stuff to sell (including a brand new bike that Jas brought me 2 years ago that I have been on TWICE!!!) and I can just never be arsed to get it all listed. I will need to now I'm on the IVF rollercoaster of fortune!
Thanks for your lovely words hun  xxx

Ally- Hun, for you   . Hope things are a little more settled now x

Orp- For tomorrow    . Hope you and your mum made friends hun x

Fish- How are you feeling today sweetie?  

Heather- Have a lovely rest day before your big day tomorrow hunni    

Pixie- Hi hunni  

Laura- Ahhh, what lovely pics on **, hope you and your beautiful cherubs are fine today  

LJ- Where aarrrrreeeee you?     ?    xx

Natasha- Booked that holiday yet? xx

Lucy- Hope you are feeling better today  

   Sam, Anna, Nix, LittleAreca, Special K, Bobbi, Sonia, Karen, Rachel, Popsi, Miranda & Robert, Lainey

One question??
WTF happened on the X Factor last night?
How did Laura get voted off?
How much of a dick was Louis Walsh last night   

Happy Sunday to you all
Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- I can't believe I missed our name off m last post. Sorry hunni. You ok today?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello PRs,

Sorry been AWOL. I have just been through a cycle and have been feeling absolutely shattered. Well, the DHEA did not work its magic on me. Have been taking it for 5 months but my response was worse than the last time  . In fact at one point, they painted such a picture of gloom that we didn't even know if there would be any to transfer. We got 10 eggs out of which only 3 were mature and 2 fertilised. So have transferred 2 embies. Was told not to pin much hope to this cycle as one of them had some bubbles which I was told is not good. Have been in agony since ER. 

At the moment I am doing ok as trying not to think about it at all, but I know I'm going to go   soon. 

Sorry about the me post. At the rate that you lot   will take me a while to get up to date.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- I agree, was very upset last night at the outcome....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Angel,

Not spoken before but wanted to say sorry about all the horriblenesss you've been through
I guess you will know in 2 weeks then?
Sorry- bit of an IVF virgin, I start my first in a couple of weeks  

Anne 
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Beach- who do you think should have gone?
I think Rachel


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Anne. How exciting that you start tx soon. 

Question for anyone who's been using DHEA. Do you continue having it after ET?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I still think Daniel is a weak link


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel,

Thanks. I can't comment on the DHEA as at my Lister appointment on Friday I was told not to take it anytime during treatment so the first supply I have ordered is not going to be used.

Beach- I agree but he's sweet, bless him. rachel seems quite aggressive


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- he's sweet yes, but would people pay money to watch him in concert...remember the winner from the other year, Steve Brookstein...he's not really in the charts is he.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloody hell what happened to him? 
Yep, I do agree

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I agree - total travesty. What the hell was Louis thinking? Unless she was such a dead cert to win they thought they'd get her out of there and just give her a recording contract anyway?

Angel - 10 egs is really, really good for a PR! The maturity's another thing entirely - sounds like they triggered you too soon. What sizes were they on the day of your trigger shot?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tactical voting guys!! the men voted off the strongest competition!

Hello all

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple & Miranda

I have just heard from a friend that Danni may be leaving X Factor     I say!!!
She really bugs me, is that really horrible?!

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls, (more like afternon!)

Anne: I totally agree with you on the X factor...What the hell has happened! How come Laura has gone and Rachel & Daniel are still in...Laura was my favourite all along and now she's gone I don't know if I'd bother watching it again..I'm protesting X Factor!! 

Angel: Hello, Anne and I are IVF virgins but not for long! My tx is in December and fingers crossed I will produce some eggs  
Re DHEA, I guess everybody reacts differently to it. I think it worked on me cause my FSH came right down to 3 this month and have been only using it for a month but bear in my it doesn't tend to increase the quantity of eggs, it just helps with the quality. I'm sure the girls will correct me if I'm wrong but no need to use it after the ET so I wouldn't if I was you. Did you check with your consultant?
Everything crossed you'll get a   soon...

Beach: Hello hun, how are you today?

Stephjoy: Well done on ebaying last night. I put loads of things up as well. All brand new beauty products that I never get around to use...Love that 5p listing thing for everything so I might put more things up today if I get chance..

Ally: Hope you are better today lovely. I'm sure Ben will realise he's been an   soon.  

LJ: Seriously where have you been? We are lost without you ... Anne is right enough of   ---  

Hello and big hug to Purple, Miranda,Laura,Fish,Orphelia,Bobbi,SpecialK,Sam,Popsi,Nix,Fishy,Jal and everyone else I missed ...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

She just looks a bit wooden besides the luscious Cheryl Cole, doesn't she? I'd rather see Louis go after last night's debacle. What an ****.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Pix and Mir x

Pix- you'll have to leave us a link to you ebay things


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Cheryl is stunning and a lovely person too.
Danni is a nause, but Louis is a real **** yes.

Loving Simon though!!

Hi Pix x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Take a look at this, from the News thread!

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5114799.ece

Amazing...

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ladies,

Miranda, Beach, Anne,Pixie- regarding X Factor, I haven´t seen it the last 2 weeks but I was gutted when my favourite Austin left last week and now Laura!! I can´t believe they´re voting off the good ones.  We´ll be left with Daniel and Eoghan at this rate!

Daniel and Eoghan to go next!  

Laura- 29 weeks tomorrow. Wohoo! And counting... Did your waters break when you went to hospital, how long can you keep the babies in if the water is broken? 

Angel- I wouldn´t call 10 eggs a poor response at all. But it does seem that some of the follies would have been too small when you triggered,hence them being immature. Fingers crossed for a BFP!!  

Ally- Absolutely gutted for you.    Will send you a PM.

Nix, Steph, Miranda, Anne, Ally ,Laura and everyone else who commented on my argument with mother dear. Well, I haven´t talked to her since Friday night but will maybe phone her today to clear the air.

Droogie- Good luck for EC!   What size follicles did you have when you triggered and how many days of stimms did you do in total?

Thanks to all of you for wishing me luck for the scan. 

I had my scan this morning and lining is 9mm. Follies are 21,17,16,16,14,14,13 plus a couple of smaller ones. Will have my last dose  of stimms tonight and no drugs tomorrow. Just the Cetrotide tomorrow morning and trigger at 7pm.

Hopefully the 16-13mm ones will catch up with the others with tonights stimms before trigger tomorrow night.   
 

DH flies out on Tuesday and EC will be on Wednesday morning. Have to be there for 7.45 am for EC at 8am. It´s 37 hours since trigger but was told that´s how they do it over here. Will it be ok to have 37 hours in between? I´ve always had EC 35-36 hours from trigger before.

Love to all. 
Ophelia.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I dunno - maybe 37 hours ensures they're riht there for them to collect? It's all going rather well though, isn't it? They must be doing something right!

I hate Eoghan - what a pathetic, weedy voice! He's got no personality!

Reckon the other judges were scared of how good Laura is.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Orphelia- Glad you are calling your mom x
Good scan then hun. I will   for Wednesday for you.
Can I ask, I noticed you are gonna take Cetrotide- that's one of the drugs on my script.
I am on the Antagonist protocol, is that a little bit like your protocol?
Sorry to be  

Anyone heard from our Ally?
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Forgot you tell you all about my "incident" yesterday.
Picture this.... me standing in kitchen wearing jogging bottoms and a sports t shirt- quite low cut but even worse cos I didn't have a bra on (well, you don't do you when you're slobbing around at home!)
I was cooking a chili so was chopping up all sorts then I dropped a tin of tomatoes on the floor so bent down to clean up and as I stood up my boobs fell out of my top JUST as the window cleaner had arrived and started to clean the kitchen window.(he came from nowhere, I swear!)
God knows that he must have thought as I had been chopping onions so my eyes were streaming then I'm standing there with my boobs out  - I nearly died, so did he I think!!!

Funny now I'm looking back on it


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne! How funny! You little exhibitionist!! I'm sure you made the window cleaner's day..he's got more then he paid for    

pxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I will never be able to look him in the face again... nor will he me    

Just cooking Sunday dinner then I will be gone for the rest of the day taking the boys back home- Leeds and Telford, so long round trip (yes, 2 exes to contend with but they aren't too bad to be fair !)

What you upto?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm about to go out for a walk with my hubby, the weather is not fantastic here but fresh air helps me sleep better...have a good journey and enjoy the rest of your weekend hun . p xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You too hun
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning ladies

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Beachy - Hiya chicky, it was really lovely to see you yesterday and I like this ladies that lunch thing. Lets defo get something booked in for January time. Whizzed off to Next on the way home and got the lovely shoe boots (and smuggled them into the house before Paul got back). How were the fireworks??

Sonia - I am so sorry to hear about Minnie. My little fur baby Molly looked just like Minnie and she went missing in May and I'm still upset now  

Laura - How are you chick  

Steph -   how's it going being a pregnant lady??  

 Little Jen, Mirra, Nicki W, Nix, Ally, Tracey, Fishface how are we all ??

Hiya to all the new ladies

Love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- was just going to pm to say the same....it was lovely to see you and catch up properly and yes we'll certianly arrange it for Jan!

Glad you got the shoe boots, bet they'll look great! I've just ordered some more bits for the guest room and it's nearly decorated now so very much on track. Did you make the phone call?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhh just lost a post!

I'll try to recap...

Xfactor - what crap! owen, daniel and rachel should go.

Steph - ah thanks hon... getting in some practice for knitting for your littloe one?

Mrs O - Is it another scan tom? I'm seeing cons tom so will know more then.  Babies are fine as only a leakand still have water around them, just infection i need to avoid.

Beachy/ swins - oh meeting for lunch how lovely.

Ally - hope your having nice time at your mums.

Oh I had a email frm Lollipop... she askedme to pass on her best to everyone, she isn't coming back on here anymore as she has moved on but thinks of us all.  She looked very happy with her new life in Oz. X


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne -    for the window cleaner! Oh whether you like it or not, he will be telling all the boys about that in the pub this afternoon!

Steph I hope you are not feeling too sick. I ate copious amounts of "oatabix" with warm milk when I was pregnant&#8230; I found eating constant carbs, but in tiny meals helped a lot. Do you work? I was so ill when I was pregnant from weeks 6 to 12 that I was too scared to leave the house for fear I would throw up on someone!

Ally - How are you sweet Ally?   vI hope you and Ben have made friends again. I'm sending you this as I want you to know there is hope&#8230;.I've got a reply from that lady I mentioned to you who was diagnosed with POF and got pregnant 3 years later! She has spelt out for me exactly what she did&#8230; lovely lady. The acupuncturist she used (who she said she "felt" more benefit from than the others she had tried) actually works not too far from us in W8.         

Laura - Wow 29 weeks!! Happy happy days.

Tracey - From a previous post you made about getting the love back in your sex life- I saw this book advertised on how to put the va va voom back into your love making after tx if it's starting to feel more like a sperm providing exercise than a 'celebration of your love' - apparently he was on Oprah. Maybe I'll add this to my list of books I'm not reading at the moment.
http://www.500lovemakingtips.com/

Mir - thanks for posting that article about the lucky lady who had a baby after her ovary transplant! Amazing, the wonders of modern medicine! That's a big step forward from egg donation as effectively she's now cured of all the symptons of early menopause &#8230;so if my ovaries fail as long as I can find someone who matches to give me an ovary, there is hope yet. 

Ophelia - it sounds like things are going very well. Fingers crossed for a BFP!  

Angel - Really sorry to hear your tx is not going as well as you hoped. I am glad that you did have 2 fertilised eggs though, keep your chin up little soldier you may get a BFP from this yet.  I don't think anyone answered your question on DHEA, at the NY clinic where they prescribe it they advise you to keep taking it until your second positive pregnancy test which is usually a few days after your first.

So, today DH and I were having lunch at a local restaurant. DH got talking to a man who was there working on his laptop - he looked like an English businessman, certainly not someone who was short of cash...

He brought the subject up, we didn't even mention IVF. He said his wife was at home resting as she has her scan tomorrow to see if she is pregnant with one, two or three babies&#8230;.I think it's a 12week scan. He told us they had 3 embies transferred, after IVF and ICSI. I asked him if he went to Turkey to have 3 embies put back, he said no in &#8230; Thailand! He said the reason they choose Thailand was because for IVF plus ICSI it cost ...wait for it, under £1500!!!, they had a nice holiday in Thailand at the sametime. This is only hearsay ok, I certainly haven't checked this out myself. But wow, how much cheaper is that! DH - who knows how much I love Thailand, said he thought this maybe a good idea. I did have to mention to him that if I were lucky enough to get 3 eggs then we could consider it, but right now I'm probably best sticking with whoever has experience with low amh. But, I thought I'd pass this on&#8230;&#8230;. Holiday in Thailand anyone?

Natasha - you were looking for a sun holiday with a luxury spa attached, is that right? Maybe Thailand is for you.  

Love to all those I've missed. Have a good Sunday night.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx

/links


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Evening everyone  

Anne, Beach, Mira - X-factor - WTF!!! Laura was awesome, soooo talented, what the hell are all these voters doing    I'm with Laura (hi to you too!) it should have been Rachel and Daniel in the bottom - I cant stand Rachel, she makes me sick, she has 3 out of her 5 kids in care and shes on the X-factor, errrrmmm, heeellloooo should your priority not be getting your kids out of care!!! (also i dont htink she can sing that well, she just screeches and shes tuneless).Daniel, well bless him, hes lovely and his story is heartbreaking but hes completely chod compared to the rest of them, he also seems to be getting more ginger each week??   

Ally - hope your having a lovely weekend and getting lots of love and sympathy. It will all be ok with DH, these boys are a bit rubbish sometimes, i dont think they really get what we go through both during the tx and after.   

Ophelia - these mothers eh? its the last thing you need right now to be feeling stressed out like that - you need to be selfish at the moment, if your only calling her to apologise and make her feel better but is going to cause stress or upset for you then dont do it - you are the most important person at the moment    good luck with the EC xxx

Well holiday is booked!!! We're off to South Africa on 1st December for 2 weeks of sun, sea and wine drinking! Up to the winelands for a few days first and then down to just outside capetown for 9 days - cant bloomin wait! 3 weeks to go - have to get in serious training now for the bikini wearing! Went to the gym this morning for a little warm up - did 3km row, 10km bike ride and 2.5km run - the 2 chocolate donuts i had before hand definitely helped     (last day of donuts and chocolate today honest! its not like i dont know better, its a good job my clients dont see this!)

Hello to everyone else, Sam, LJ, Sarah, Nix, Heather, Pixie, Steph and anyone else.

LOL xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, three days it's taken us to nearly fill a whole thread again! Why are we limited to 20 pages each time - does it compact the web space we take up or something?

Pixie - I think the eggs that come out of transplanted ovary are genetically the donor's. I guess the eggs are in there to start with.

But still, you'd be making the baby yourself, and it would feel most certainly like your own I reckon.

Steph - hello! I take it you already know about ginger biccies? Apparently the thing to do is have two lined up on the bedside table and eat them before you get up...

Beach/Sarah - your lunch sounds lovely! I must drag my sorry ass up north one day to see you. And to my sis's to see Nicks, too.

Anne - probably made the window cleaner's day!

Sam - cor, Thailand sounds great!

Laura - pics on ** are lovely!

Bobbi - when does your tx start?

xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oohh forgot to say - i'm meeting a new accupuncturist tomorrow to see if want to have treatment with him - does anyone have any useful questions that i should ask him to see if i should go with him?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne what a site for the window cleaner, bet he's still telling people now!!!!

Thailand.... funny enough the girl who does my acrylic nails, she's from vietnam but her hubby's from thailand and she keeps telling me they have 100% success rate there, I'm sure that's not true, but she's desperate to put me in touch with a doctor she knows/has heard about......

I wonder what the weather is like at the beginning of the year?!?!

Wouldn't that be lovely, seeing thailand and coming back with the best souvenier ever!!

How are you ladies tonight

Sx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Evening ladies

Bit scatter brained tonight with nerves, just made notes for personals and can't read any of them - oops!

Anne - you and your boobies I can remember, I hope you got a discount  

Ally -  

Ophelia - I did Buserelin on day 2 (ie day after full AF start), stimms from day 3 to 11 (9 days), trigger on day 12 (yesterday). Steroids from days 3 to 12 (10 days). Does that make sense? Egg collection will be on day 14. Are your triggering tonight? Good luck!!

Been hobbling round today, feels like I've got really bad trapped wind where my ovaries are so I'm hoping that's lots of fat follies. Hobbled to one pub to fill up on Sunday lunch and they had a 'disaster in the kitchen' so had to go elsewhere but was so hungry I made it. I'm ready for another now though, must be the steroids, thank goodness I've stopped taking those before I eat the house.

With true great timing I asked my best mate tonight about a school friend who I know was ttc and she had to tell me she is pg - why did I ask?!! Maybe by the time we meet up next though I will be too!!

Just phoned bank to make sure our card won't melt when we pay up tomorrow and they asked what it was for to put a note on the account, when I said medical treatment I was sure she thought 'boob job'   Maybe next time

Right, I need to get some calls made then relax, feel like I've been on the caffeine injections  

H xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok you lovely ladies,

I need to pick all your brains........

Not sure when follow up appointment will be but when it is I need to go prepared

What Questions should I ask? Bearing in mind that they do not do the short protocol, so unless they really convince me they will do something drastically different I will not be cycling with this clinic again. I just want to get the most infor for my next clinic

Thanks in advance

Sxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Purple - here is a link to follow up questions - i used it as a guideline last time and found it pretty much covered most bases

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

Droogie - good luck for EC


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Natasha i'll check it out

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

That's really helpful Natasha, thank you. We have our follow up tomorrow afternoon so perfect timing.

Hope you're all super, fine, lovely and all that jazz

x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Ladyverte


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- Wow!! SA eh, that will be lovely and just what you need. Yep, with you on Rachel.... and Daniel   

Hi Purple- I'm fine ta, you?
Just in actually from long round trip taking the boys home bless em , they were angels again this weekend.

Heather- Sending you lots of        for tomorrow hunni xx

Ally- Hope you're ok sweetie   

LJ-  xxxx

  Nix, Pixie, Anna, Bobbi, Tracey, SpecialK,Laura,Lucy,Beach,Steph,Karen,Popsi, Sam,Fish, Miranda & Robert, Sarah, Orphelia, Angel, Sonia

Well, I am gonna buggar off for the night gorgeous ladies as me and DH are having a Sky+ catch up evening! (Have I mentioned I am becoming a recluse? )

Good night, sleep tight


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn- Knew I'd miss something important- struggle to catch up sometimes girls, sorry
Lucy- Lots of luck for  tomorrow hun  

Byeeeeee
Anne
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just want to wish everyone good luck for this week, i am really sorry i have not been great posting lately as so much research to do with the adoption, well the 1st day of our prep course is tomorrow, so very very nervous about it but its another big step towards being a mum and dad   xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

A Busy week ahead for me starting tomorrow, but just wanted to wish all you girls luck for this week, scans, follow ups, adoption prep courses!!!

Thinking of you all

Night night sweet dreams

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I just lost a really long post, bugger

Ally,  I was so sad to read your news.  I had such high hopes for your follie.  Sorry you had a bust up with Ben, it is so hard isn't it.  if you want to meet for a coffee again just let me know, depending on what happens in the Congo and whether we launch an appeal I should be fairly free in the week.  On thursday I am meeting some London girls ttc on the Southbank but other than that I am not doing much.  Raef Farris was my consultant and I really liked him, he was honest but compassionate too.

Purple.  I can send you the Lister brochure and price list if you like.  I don't want it anymore.  Just PM me your address if you want it.

Steph.  I am with Mirr on the ginger biscuits.  I've never had MS but I love a ginger biscuit with a cup of tea in bed.  It reminds me of staying with my grandparents when I was small.  We always had tea and biscuits in bed.

Sam, thanks for the book tip.  I think my sex life issues are emotional and connected with my feelings about DH.  All the things that make him a fantastic husband; he always tries to make me happy - to the extent he will do more or less anything I want, very laid back, kind, will do anything for anyone but on the downside, not proactive, not masterful and doesn't take charge they also make it hard to desire him.  Isnt it funny how much information you give on ff.  I wouldn't say the same to friends.  Maybe I need some professional help about these feelings.

Anne.  I am on the same protocol as you.  It is a SP, menopure and cetrotide - is that the same drug combination as you?  I told them I didn't want to go on the pill as it wasted a month of a natural possibility and they just said OK then.  Also they said it was OK for me to take DHEA during tx.  Strange that different consultants  say different things.

Natasha.  South Africa.  Fantastic

Good luck with your follow up Lucy

Purple.  Thailand sounds fantastic, if I had more time I woudl research it as real possibility.  We went there for our honeymoon.  

Ophelia, sounds like your tx is going well.  Sometimes with Mum's you just have to be the one to make up even when they really are in the wrong.  My aunt and her daughter didn't speak for about six months.

Popsi.  Good luck with your prep course.  I would really like to adopt but our social services have said that you can't adopt if you have a natural child who is under 6.  It will be another 2 years before Max is six.

Heather.  Good luck for EC

Beach and Swinny.  Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip.  I recently bought a pair of shoe boots and absolutely love them.

Miranda.  I asked about why we had to change threads and apparently it is because long threads take a longtime to download if you are on a slower non broadband browser.  Other threads I am on go to 30+ pages though.
Rachel, just out of interest can you confirm if this is true.

We had a lovely firework party at the weekend; 15 adults and 11 children, and we don't have a big house.  Spent most of today clearing up.  I am still bloody bleeding!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I forgot to say, how is your hair looking now Nix?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just woke fom the worlds longest arvo nap! 

Sorry I'm completely lost with everyone... so sorry for lack of personals.. I have read tgrough but nothing has gone in.

Few people have things going on tom appoinments ans EC??  Good luck girls and hope to be more with it tom.

Night night. XXX


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey - Really sorry to hear you are still bleeding.  . The firework party sound good. 

Natasha - S. Africa is lovely. You'll have a wonderful time there. We went 3 years back. 

Popsi - hope your prep classes go well. You'll be parents in no time.

Anne - did you have a good evening with the SKy+ catch up? I've become a recluse too since the beginning of this year and as our friends don't know what we're going through, its a bit difficult for me to have normal conversations with them. 

Purple - can't help you with questions to ask but hope your appointment goes well and you get the answers to alll your questions.

Bobbi - hello! I do agree with the others, how can you be labelled a poor responder before you have even started tx? Don't listen to them. 

Ally - Sorry you are having such a rough time. Tx is difficult at the best of times does take its toll on relationships. 

The different opinions re DHEA are interesting. I was told to take it up to the point of the pregnancy test and only stop if I get a BFP. I have not been taking it since last week as I just felt that if it did not improve the quality of my eggs, will it do any more good for me? But now I am considering starting it again. 

To answer some of your questions, my follies were all between 16 - 21 mm 3 days before the trigger. I stimmed on the max doseage for 13 days. Do you think that was too soon? I thought they usually want to trigger when the lead follicle is around 20mm, which mine definitely was. 

Hi to Miranda, Laura, LittleJen (did I read about a waist size of 20?), Nix, Pixie, and everyone else.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Hope all is ok so far today?

Tracey- yes, same drugs - gonna get some quotes later today if I get chance as really busy at work x

Angel- Had a lovely evening ta, know what you mean about frineds etc. Only a handful of people know about us.

has anyone heard from Ally??

For heather   

Must dash but will keep popping back as much as I can

Anne xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

On Monday, October 27 very early in the morning my waters broke, I went by ambulance to hospital to be told what I knew already, at 20 weeks my baby was too young to survive, I gave birth two days later to a beautiful boy, I held him in my arms for a little while and then we had to let him go. We don't know why this has happened hopefully the autopsy and blood tests will shed some lights on this. We have not decided on a name yet, as whatever name we come up with does not quite seems to capture his essence.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Nikki Sweetie, there are no words that can ease your grief, but know that we are all here to listen and send hugs to you and your DH!

So sorry you had to go through this and lose your much loved son!

Thinking of you and sending lots of     

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki,
My god, I am so very very sorry , no words will help but as Purple said, we are all here for you hunni.
Bless your little Angel
For you and DH     

Anne 
x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nikki, I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Nikki, I'm so so so sorry for you and your DP.  There are no words that can describe the pain you must be feeling.  One of my best friends lost her much wanted baby boy Finn at 20 weeks last year.  She found that counselling really helped her, I do hope you have someone you can talk too who can help you.  

Really sorry.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oh dear lord! Lots to catch up on.  Been a bit busy this weekend. DP's mother came to London on Saturday and dragged us round a few museums.  Then DP did a load of DIY but failed to clean up afterwards so that fell to me on Sunday while he was helping his brother bone pheasant etc. caught hunting the day before.  Now he has a job we are getting a cleaner!!  I made some chicken soup Sunday evening with home made stock. Was yummy, even if I do say so myself! 

Nikki - there are no words.  I am so very sorry, but I know that is inadequate; please know we are all here for you. 

Ophelia - brilliant news on your scan! It is great that this cycle seems to be going so well for you!   Sorry your mum is being a bit of a pain. Mums can be like that.  My mum was going on to my aunt the other week that Kate's twins were "not viable" at 31 weeks, which was annoying, since I had to correct it.  She also keep saying things are not common in pregnancy on the basis she never had something similar.  Er... Kate is not you Mum!! 

Pixie - woo-hoo on your FSH!!   I wonder if the'd test your AMH too after a couple of months.  Sometimes, docs put an improved FSH down to "FSH fluctuates anyway" but since they are equally adamant that AMH doesn't fluctuate or improve, I would like to see a response to DHEA-improved AMH levels!  On your testsoterone, the scales can vary.  I have seen 0.5-2.8 nmol/l, 0.2-2.9 nmol/l and <2.6 nmol/l.  On all those, 1.1 is low end of normal and you have loads of wiggle room and can happily carry on with the DHEA!  If you are googling and finding some US sites then the conversion factor from nmol/l to ng/dl, which is the more common measurement used in the US, is 0.035. This means that you divide your result in nmol/l by 0.035 to get your ng/dl result. The US scale I have seen is 6-86 ng/dl being the normal range.  To convert this to nmol/l you multiply by 0.035 so this would be 0.21-3.01 nmol/l - more or less the same as the UK ranges we are given.  You are 31.43 ng/dl.  And Miranda is right, DHEA is totally natural.  

littlearca - hello and welcome!  Really sorry about your cycle. Slightly perplexed at why your doc disses your eggies based on bubbles/patches he has never seen before.  For all he knows they could be really good signs!!  Anyway, I don't think a little DHEA boost will do you any harm so I'd go for it, taking a little care over your dose given your age.  I think it is way too early to think about DE.  I also think it is inaccurate to say there is nothing to be done to improve egg quality - DHEA, diet, acupuncture etc. can all do their bit.  Some people are lucky and can get away without bothering about any of this but if you have an issue, there are definitely things you can do!  Trouble is that there are no double blinded placebo controlled studies on that kind of thing (no money in it for the pharamaceutical giants) so it is all anecdotal evidence, which doctors are always sceptical of but it is there!   

Anne - really glad your Lister appointment went well and great that they can offer such improved odds for you.  10% isn't actually too bad and do remember that the fact you have regular, normal AF is a really good sign too!  Obviously, we are all hoping you get pg naturally this month but at least you have a back up you feel happy with now!    

Chip1 - definitely worth you giving IVF a go - as she said, Lucy got 6 eggs with a lower initial AMH than you (I think her second test was exactly the saem as yours)!  Go for it!   

Miranda - good news on the doggie!  Don't worry about redundancy.  Making someone on or just back from matty leave redundant is a lawsuit waiting to happen.  They won't dare do it!!  

Heather - fantastic news on your follies; good luck for EC today! Seems they just needed to get your dose right and you are responding fine now!    

Ally - what can I say my sweet?     I am so sorry about the cancellation and the row with Ben.  You have so been through the mill.  On the cancellation, follow the clinic and take it as a learning experience.  You know you were always going to be a challenging case so getting the protocol exactly right is going to be that much more important for you and finding out about your the practical way can only help you for next time.  Whatever you do, don't give up.  They are not giving up on you.  With Ben, the pressure and stress on both of you is so great that a few bust ups are inevitable.  I really hope you are ok now.  Please come and let us know.    

Jal - a lot of places have not heard of DHEA.  Only clinics such as the Lister who are very experienced with poor response have generally heard of it and I wouldn't let it worry you about your clinic that they have not.  However, in terms of effect, you have to look at clinics such as CHR in New York.  They have a massive percentage of women who have been told by other clinics that DE is their only option following several failed cycles.  CHR get about 30% of them pregnant and do DHEA on all of them - given the point at which these women turn to CHR and DHEA that is pretty incredible!  Remember too the huge difficulty there has been in getting randomised placebo controlled DHEA studies done.  Bottom line - nobody, having read about DHEa, wants to risk being randomised to the placebo.  Also, don't worry about the odd glass of red wine!  I'm all for moderation!  

Laura - I do hope you had a good birthday. Really sorry about your friend's 8th BFN.   Was it Trinny Woodall who got pg on her 9th or 10th cycle??  Glad you heard from Gabs.  We miss her here but it is wonderful that she has moved on.

Nix - how is that hair now?? 

Purple - I am really glad you are looking into other clinics now.  I think you need one that is more flexible with you.  Sorry they cancelled your follow up and hope you are ok.  

Fishy - sorry you are feeling cr£p.  Hope it proves better on the stims. 

SpecialK - so sorry to hear about your cycle. It must have been such a shock, especially since there seems to be no reason for your response since your levels are so good. We are all just different and some people simply need higher doses of stims than others, regardless of their "reserves".  You may also have just had a "duff" cycle, which anyone can get. I know it's tough now but I honestly think you have nothing to worry about - your AMH etc. look great and I think this is just a learning experience to discover you are someone who needs more stims than they thought.   

Lucy - you poor thing with DP's ex.  As if you don't have enough stress at the moment.  I am so sorry and don't know what to suggest.  I know your cycle was tought with the BFP and then BFN but the chemical pregnancy is a good sign and you have to remember how well you responded!  When Kate was in her 2ww I remember saying to her that, whatever happened, her cycle was a "success" in that she showed she could respond and with decent eggs.  Exactly the same applies to you; you weren't as lucky as Kate this time but you have every reason for optimism for the future!!    

Bobbi - Lucy is right; definitely not time to give up!  My sister had FSH up at 22 and she did just fine with IVF - 5 eggs, twins and 2 frosties - dspite being written off by her first clinic.  Natural pregnancy also happens all the time with high FSH so don't give up!

Sam - hi there! I think Randine Lewis is great.  I love the way she is western qualified as well has TCM qualified so Western docs can't write her off!  I also love her approach to things like high FSH and her belief in the body's power to rebalance itself.  I remember reading an interview with her in which she said that "in countries where they don't know age and FSH are a problem they aren't".  Can you send me the details of the acupuncturist in W8? I am still looking for an acu person; still thinking about the Kite clinic but wonder if you are paying a lot for the "celeb" factor and fancy offices.  Hence any recommendations appreciated.  All very confusing!  Hope things are still going well for you! 

Angel - I am with Miranda.  I think they triggered you too early and I would say discuss this with them, but you won't need to cos this cycle will succeed!     I think DHEA is fine after ET but equally I think it is fine to stop it then so do what you feel happy with!

Natasha - woo-hoo on South Africa hol.  I was going to write "SA hol" but on this board that might be a bit strange. Nice to plan something fun! 

Popsi - good luck for the prep course!  I am sure you will do just fine!  

Beach, Swinny, Bugle, Steph, Tracey and anyone else I have missed - hello there! 

Kate is doing fine. I spoke to her yesterday.  She has yet more tests today and the twins have a growth scan.  anyway, she is now at 33 weeks!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- Welcome back xxx
Glad Kate is doing well

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nikki     oh sweetheart, so so sorry to hear about you losing your baby    I don't know what to say


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I haven't heard from Ally    So worried about her.

Tracey – this is a really common reason for lack of libido, or so I’ve read.  It’s almost like you only dare to marry the good boys (if your old and wise that is), but sometimes it’s the bad boys you want to go to bed with.  Why not see someone about this? It may help, especially if you find that, as I suspect, 90% of married women probably feel the same as you.  A friend of mine told me she always fantasies about whomever whilst having sex – everytime!  I think that’s great, she is not hurting anyone. I usually think about what a wonderful man my husband is, so I guess it’s love these days not lust.  But I don’t expect lust anymore, and I think that’s common after a couple of years of marriage.  Another friend….who used to be lustful to the point of masculine when it came to men - I've never known a girl with such a high libido, after a few years of marriage told me now she just lies back and thinks of what she has to do tomorrow – dreadful!  

LittleJen – don’t you read a word of what I just said to Tracey! You just carry on dancing around in your tiny corsets    I am constantly amazed at how much you know about fertility. I’ve got my Randine Lewis book here ready to start….maybe less time talking about my infertility and more time reading about it is a good plan for me over the next few weeks. It would probably make me a better fertility friend also if I can start passing on useful information rather than chit chat. Pming you the acu details.

Well day 18 of my cycle today. I had a good looking follicle developing this month so of course hoping for a natural pregnancy.  My cycles have been on average 20 days last few months, and I was feeling AF signs last night.   I’m dreading this AF, not just because I won’t be pregnant but I’m so scared about starting IVF. I’m scared I won’t respond.  I do feel like with my low amh, I may not get even one egg – especially as it’s my first cycle. So scared. I’m also scared I’m going to turn into an emotional wreck on all the drugs – please let me know what I’m in for girls, I’m always better at dealing with things if I’m prepared. 

Good morning girls.

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

PM'd her a quickie Sam
x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Little Jen, I too am constantly amazed by your knowledge. And you're far more optimistic than any of the clinics. And I also admire how you can keep up with so many of us. Glad Kate is doing well. She doesn't have long to go now.

Sam, its only natural to be anxious before your first cycle. Once you start, things just move so fast that before you know it you'll be in your 2ww. Don't worry about your response just yet. You may yet get a surprise at your first scan after stimming.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam,

Sorry, when are you starting hun and where?
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I am optimistic because I saw what my sister went through after her test results only to discover when she actually cycled that the docs were totally wrong!!  On a more personal level, I have known docs get it totally worng with me in another area.  They are not infallible and stats don't actually mean anything on an individual level.    

Sam - I know you are really nervous about IVF and that you are doing a lot of work in other areas and are scared of "undoing" that by giving IVF a go.  I do understand it must be tough when you are doing so much and get conflicting information about whether to do IVF, which alternative therapies you can do during IVF and which you have to stop etc.  It must make your head spin and make you question your own judgment.  Personally, I would trust your instincts.  I don't think you need to be afraid of IVF but equally I think that all you are doing is great and is you wanted to give that a bit longer to work then I think that would also be a good decision.  That is probably not much help when you want someone to say "this is the right thing to do" but there are no right or wrong answers here.  Plus, Angel is right, you never know how you'll respond.      

Ally - please please let us know you are ok.    Even if you don't feel like posting on the thread, maybe PM Sam so that she can reassure us.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks girls,

Anne - Starting stims at the Lister if AF arrives.  Obviously hoping AF doesn't, but with my short cycles , if the witch is coming I could be starting any day now.

LJ - DH & I have gone over the natural vs IVF thing so many times.  My instinct can be rubbish at times, but I'm also thinking I'm more likely to have success trying alternative methods than IVF, given the odds of IVF working for someone like me.  But, when we tried to decide, the decision was really made based on the inevitable 'what if'. DH said he thinks I might regret it one day if I don't try IVF. So that's what we have decided to do, try and see how this cycle goes.

I'm really scared about IVF, as I'm so sorry for my DH too, I don't want him to be disappointed, and to feel like this is the end of the family he dreamt of having. He deserves to have the family that he wants. He is such a wonderful man in every way - genius smart , successful, good looking, caring. He's never done anything bad to his body - the kind of guy who was too smart to ever even try a cigarette...unlike me.  I often feel (everyday) that if he had married someone up to his standard then this wouldn't have to happen in his life.  I know you girls are going to tell me that's a stupid way to feel.      But this has made me feel like he could have done much better than to marry me.  I'm kind of guessing I may not be the only one on the PR thread who feels this way.     It's probably IVF psychology 1.01.

xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all

First I'm so, so sorry to hear your news Nikki, I know no words can even get close to making you feel better, but I am thinking of you and sending many   

Just got back from EC, we got 7 eggs, which I can't believe, I thought I'd misheard the nurse and DH nearly fell off the chair when I told him, we only had 3 large follies to that's all I hoped for, I guess some others caught up.

Just hoping for those jiggy vibes now and that they're all good ones

Love to you all   and   to Ophelia for tomorrow

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam, hunni, please don't feel like that about yourself. Your DH must adore you and DD and you will have your dreams come true hun
Sometimes, the path to happiness takes a bit longer and has a few more twists and turns like we are all discovereing on this wonderful site. You are a lovely, caring , kind ,beautiful girl and you and  DH will get your dreams and prayers answered in 2009

PS, I have had many a moment like you've had hun and I'm so bloody scared about first IVF but with my DH and all my lovely FF Friends, whatever happens I will get through it. As will you sweetie

Big kisses

Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Heather- What lovely news, am delighted for you and DH, really well done hun   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies - what a mammoth read  

SpecialK - at least they are willing to up your stimms and think you have a chance, alot of us have been cancelled because they wouldn't give us that chance. Here's   that all will have grown at your next scan  

Steph - loved the Barbie and Ken, quite frightening when you see some of your characteristics staring at you  

LJ - your DP hasn't got a chance has he   I purchased a corset to wear to a race meet last year, from the big boobed company Bravissimo, DH absolutely loved it until i mentioned i was wearing it as outer gear, his face was a picture   I did take a picture before sending it back  

Anne - fab news on your impending IVF, does it feel real yet, excited   I HATED this weeks Xfactor, Daniel, Rachel and Ruth should definitely have gone instead, Danni is crap and Louis is just playing games and getting rid of the good ones   Loved the window cleaner story  

Ophelia - have you spoken to your mum yet   I have similar problem with MIL at the moment pressuring me that a   is what her family really need, as if i'm doing it for her  

Ally - how are you hun, we're all feeling for you, you've been though such crap recently, i hope you've had a good cry with you mum and sis, let them take care of you for a few days and get your strength back, your relationship with DH is strong and can cope with a bust-up, think of it and clearing the air  

Ladyverte - my sister is separated and in another relationship, she has the same problems with her ex telling her daughter that she doesn't have to listen to her partner and that she can play him up, it came to a head recently and he had to apologise and tell her he was wrong, no children should be disrespectful to adults, it's not your fault that you are with DH now, they have to realise that  

Popsi - thinking of you this week, hope it's going ok  

Droogie - fantastic news hun, hope i can mirror you     i purchased a nintendo DS during last t/x too, anything to keep me sane   i realise now that having hot water bottle hot is propably what made my ovaries feel like they were spontaniously combusting, warm water it is then  

Bugle - well done on letting them have it - what do they think we are 'second class citizens'  

Bobbi3 - welcome  

Laura - loving the new pic, i can;t see any weight from all those choix buns, just baby baby and baby, keep eating hun  

Mir - loved the article, even DH managed to tear himself away from the TV to let me read it out, fascinating read   Great to know that ginger biscuits are a must during PG, already relying on them to drink milk, can;t do it on its own  

Natasha - i'm with you on the Rachel debate, i hate her story so much that she really grates on me now    Can we all come to South Africa too  

Nikki2008 - oh no hun, i'm so sorry, please please keep in touch with us and let us help as much as we can  

Sam -   don't beat yourself up  

Nix - hair done yet  

Tracey - after 22 years of being with DH, i can't actually remember the 'lustful' time, especially as we've been TTC for 13 years during that time too, all i do know is that i couldn't be without him and although it would be lovely to have more enjoyable sex and not think about outcomes afterwards (even though i'm trying not to), the intimate time we do get together is more than enough for me and he's my soulmate hopefully forever  

Had a lovely lunch with mum and sis, and 10yearold nephew, bit of shopping afterwards, really made a change, mum nearly made me   on the way there asking how i was etc, bless her  

Made the mistake of staying up to watch the Calzaghe fight sat/sun morning, thought it was 1 - 2am, didn;t start until 4.45am, i was shattered yesterday, although his bod was worth battling with my eyelids for  

Started the pregnacare yesterday and haven't been running to the loo yet, good sign  

Having a crap day today, hormonal and just went to go out at lunch and my car's got a flat tyre   No-one seems that worried about helping me with it, my boss is off ill (doesn't want to bring his cold in knowing i'm doing t/x, bless), so looks like DH will have to trek over after work and rescue me by changing the tyre (in the dark), i'm not going to be able to do it alone and it's bloody raining


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Heather that's great!! Look at your signature - antral follicle count of 6 not all that long ago! 7 eggs from 6 "possible follicles" not that long ago - you must be over the moon.  This is your BFP.        

Thanks Anne.  I do feel like my DH landed the dud wife    . It does help me to know that ED and Adoption are out there as possible options.I'm not saying we will end up doing this as it does take time to filter out how you really feel and whether it's best for everyone in your family (most importantly the children), but it does give me hope.

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Sorry you're having a s**te day hunni. A hug for you  
Sounds like you had a nice weekend though.
Hope you sort your car out  
Yes, so excited about it but scared too- that's normal I guess
We need to get rid of Danni & Louis and get gary Barlow in!!!! 

xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Nikki - I'm so so sorry to hear about your baby. There are no words that I can say to make your hurt any less but know that we are all here for you and are all thinking of you at this terrible time for you  

Heather - hope all goes well for you today   

Ophelia - hope you're doing ok over there - do you have someone with you? When is your EC?   

Sam - no need to be nervous we're all here to look after you  . I presume they'll be putting you on a fairly hefty dose if you decide to go ahead, and it seems from your monitoring that you are producing follies so theres no reason to think you wont respond. It really does go very quickly and is such a whirlwind of scans, injects and blood tests that you barely know whats going on until you get to the point of EC. With regards to the drugs - I have never had any side effects during stimms apart from being really thirsty - my accu lady said it was the drugs causing a lot of heat in my body. Now, all this putting your DH through it and disappointing him, you need to talk to him about this and tell him you feel this way so he can give you the reassurance that this is not at all the case!!

Lucy - hope your appt is productive  

Hi Nix, Anne, Mira, Tracey, Laura (any poo stories today?), Beachy, Fishface, Tracey, Angel (totally know where you're coming from, the whole acting "normal" is really hard work), Purple, Popsi (good luck with your prep appts this week) and everyone else...

I just wanted to say something - when i started all my tx and even when i first became a FF i thought that i was an anomally with my IF problems, i also felt very lonely and that i wasnt normal but now i have realised that you are all normal people and i am too and that IF isnt something that just affects a few people, its massive and i probably even have other friends who are going through it at the moment. You lot have made me feel a little more normal and a lot less alone with it all. Thanks girls


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heather - you posted your news while i was doing my last post - thats fantastic news!! Well done! Lets hope there's a lot of   going on in that petri dish


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- I felt exactly the same hun, I really did. Espicially when people say "ooooh,  you're 40, you need to get a move on"!!
How rude I say    


Anne


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - seriously people really need to be a bit more sensitive dont they    my orthodontist said to me last week if i was considering having children yet and i just said actually yes Gary i have and its not as bloody easy as it seems and i've already done 3 ivf cycles - well that shut him up


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hairdresser is the same!  
Buggars!

what do you do jobwise natasha?
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - fabulous news!!!      Seems like you just needed the right protocol to respond fine!  That is absolutely wonderful!  The flip side is that you are booted from this thread of course, but surely that's a minor factor in the circumstances.  Seriously, you really have a great chance with such a fabulous crop!  I was reading about an egg donor recently who donated twice and produced 7 eggs each time - 2 women each cycle got pg with her eggs so 7 is clearly a lucky number!

Sam - you have NOTHING to reproach yourself for.  Loads of women get pg all the time with appalling lifestyle choices - far worse than anything you have done I'm sure!  Look at Anna Nicole Smith - accidental pregnancy at 38 after god knows how much abuse to her body!  It's like weight - some people can eat like pigs and get away with maintaining a healthy weight; others have to make much more effort to keep the weight from creeping up.  In the eggies category you are one of those who has to make more effort but it doesn't mean that is your fault or that you have done something "bad".  It just means that you are unlucky and that more effort is needed in your case.  To your very great credit, you are making that effort!      
 
Fishy - sorry you are having a cr*p day.   

Natasha - wonderful response to the orthdontist!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - I'm a "Personal Trainer and Sports Conditioning Coach"


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ooooh,  you fit bird you!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

well i was 3 ivf cycles ago    

back in training now though - its 3 weeks today til holiday!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucky lady.
So, you're going to Lister , who are you seeing there?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well am deciding between ARGC and Lister - currently on a cycle monitor and having all immune testing done at ARGC but have an appt at Lister in couple of weeks with Jaya Parikh. by then will have results back from ARGC and have heard what they are proposing and will then compare with what Lister say. A lot may depend on my immunes though - if anything comes back flagged on that i will almost def go with ARGC as they seem to be at the forefront of tx that involves immunology issues.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

well, lots and lots of luck to you hun where ever you decide to go, you deserve it


----------



## Autumn77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello

This is my first post. Mind if I join you? I've been lurking for ages now, in the lead up to our first TX. FF is great and has helped answer many of my questions.

Unfortunately we had our first BFN about 10 days ago. I'm feeling pretty depressed at the moment even though I knew it would be a miracle to have a BFP on the first attempt.

I'm waiting for a date for a follow-up appt but in the meantime I'm driving myself crazy wondering why it failed and whether it will ever work. I'd be grateful for any advice or tips.

We had ICSI with AH. I'm 39 with a FSH of 9.6 (last checked 04/0. I was on the long protocol - norethisterone, suprefact nasal spray, dexamethasone, menopur 300iu, ovitrelle, cyclogest. I stimmed for 12 days. The first scan on day 9 showed 10 follicles, with 4 good-sized ones (14mm - 18mm). By day 11 the largest ones were 20 and 21 and I had a few between 15 and 18. We were thrilled as I was warned I could be a poor responder. My lining was 11mm.

After EC I had three mature eggs and one nearly mature. The other follicles were either empty or under-mature. All three of the mature eggs fertilised on the day of EC but the following morning there was only one normal embryo. Fortunately the fourth egg matured overnight and was fertilised. So I had a three day transfer with 1 x 8 cell embryo and 1 x 4 cell embryo - both 'good quality'. We were elated to have got so far.

Two days after ET, I noticed two tiny 'threads' (1cm) of what looked like dried mucus that was slightly tinged with blood (sorry TMI). I wasn't sure if this was implantation or detachment? When I tested 14dpet it was a BFN.

Before TX, the only issues I had were my age and FSH, although the clinic didn't seem overly concerned. My TSH level was slightly higher than they would have liked (4) but my thyroid antibodies were normal. Also prolactin was slightly raised at 475 but by the 2nd test it had come down to 275. My ferritin level was low (11) but had increased to 22 by the time of TX.

I don't know whether I should have any further tests at this stage to see if I have any underlying problems such as immune or autoimmune? Or should I go through exactly the same protocol and just hope the embryos stick next time? How long should I wait til the next cycle? I'd rather try sooner rather than later if the clinic gives the go-ahead.

Thank you for reading. Sorry for the ME post. 
Good luck to everyone, I hope you have success.

A x

I'm 39 with FSH of 9.6. No other issues apart from age!
DH 38, azoospermia after cancer and chemo. Now in remission, thank god. 
Froze good quality sperm before his TX.

ICSI # 1 Oct 2008 BFN (4 eggs, 2 embryos)
Waiting for follow-up appointment. Planning to try again soon&#8230;

Supplements: Zita West VitaFem, Ferrous Sulphate, Acidophilis.
Acupuncture for 3 months up to EC


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Nikki* - oh sweetheart, I am so, so very sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful son  I have no words that could make you feel better, just want you to know that I am thinking of you and your DH and praying for you and your family   

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Autumn- Welcome x
Can't ans your questions sorry hun as am a IVF Virgin (starting first cycle on next AF)
just wanted to say sorry you've had horrible time and are feeling crap btu there are girls on here who will be able to offer some help /answers.


Anne x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Heather* - woohooo - 7 eggs is fantastic!! what a shock that must have been!  hope so much that you get great fertilisation overnight - well done you!! 

*Autumn* - sorry to hear about your recent BFN and welcome to the thread  - I'm afraid I can't stop right now as am off out into the  but didn't want to leave without saying Hi  - this is a very busy thread and am sure there will be someone along with some great advice very soon


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Autumn, sorry to hear about your BFN 

Just wondered if you had had your AMH tested? Also why did they say you were probably a poor responder before you had any treatment? What were their grounds for suggesting this? Do you have a follow up appointment booked yet?

As to why it didnt owrk - well unfortunately that seems to be the one question that never gets answered!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Autumn - not sure I can answer everything but I'll give it a go to the extent I can!  First off, you got to ET with a couple of good quality embryos which is an excellent sign.  As to why it didn't work - nobody can answer that; they may glibly blame your age but nobody really knows!  I think there are things they can do to maximise your chances next time. You were not on the highest dose at all and may benefit from an increase. Clinics vary here and some think higher doses don't actually help since the "problem" is lack of eggs to stimulate.  I think, however, that most of the top clinics go with higher doses and think it helps.  Also, it might be worth asking if the short protocol could help you - some women do better on this.  I would discuss both these points with your clinic.  With the TSH and prolactin - I don't know much about these, but I would say get all that sort of thing resolved; thyroid issues in particular can cause a problem and you should make sure that you have all possible ducks in a row before you take the plunge with IVF.  I don't think your FSH is really a problem - anything under 10 is generally fine.  Finally, i would look into taking DHEA for egg quality - bear in mind it takes at least 4 months to really work though.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

thinking of the the lovely Ally and hoping she is ok.


----------



## Autumn77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anne G - thanks for your good wishes. Good luck with your first cycle. 

Steph - thanks for the welcome. Congratulations on your BFP

Natasha - I haven't had an AMH test unfortunately, only FSH. My first FSH test in March was 9.1 and then 9.6 in April. The tests were done by my GP, while I was waiting for treatment. When he gave me the result he said it was very unlikely I'd be able to have children based on my FSH and did I still want to go ahead with the treatment? 

Fortunately the clinic were much more positive and the consultant said the FSH result meant I should have treatment 'sooner rather than later'. However when I saw my NN (who was very nice) she said I may not respond to the drugs based on my FSH and age. 
Maybe I should ask for the AMH test? Although I'm not sure I could cope with knowing the result!

Jenny - thanks for your advice. I'll talk to the clinic about the thyroid and prolactin, although they thought they were OK before I started the cycle. I'm interested in taking DHEA - I'll do some research.

I think I'm just feeling frustrated at the moment. Hopefully the clinic will have some suggestions for improving the outcome next time. IVF isn't an exact science and I think a lot of it is down to luck. It's a cliche but it really is a rollercoaster, feeling up one minute and down the next.

I was sorry to read the news about Nikki earlier. It puts things in perspective. I hope her and DH are taking care of themselves. 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Autumn77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jenny - just re-read your message.  What's the difference between the short and long protocol?  Is it a gentler form of treatment?  

Thanks
A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Autumn -   to your GP.  they seem to vary so much with this.  Pixie on this thread had an FSH of 13 and her GP didn't think it was worth mentioning.  I think your doc was right that your FSH means you want to get cracking but it is hardly in the "problem zone".  Loads of people have higher FSH than you and do fine on IVF.  

The short protocol doesn't invovle down-regging and just takes advantage of your natural cycle - you stim from around day 2 of your period.  Some clinics think it works better for "older" ladies.


----------



## Autumn77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Jenny.  You're very knowledgeable.   I'll definitely see what the clinic has to say about the SP.  Hopefully I'll get a follow-up date soon.   I hope your sister is well - you must be feeling both nervous and excited.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Really worried about Ally girls,
Don't want to think I'm stalking her but she was in pretty bad shape on Saturday


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166146.0


----------

